# Sticky  Recipes From Stored Foods



## Davarm

Most of us have food stores of one kind or another however, I have seen questions posted as to how to use the stored items. I have visited other sites and seen elaborate recipes that would more likely be seen on a Fine Dining Restaurant Menu than a "Prepper" site. If you store all those food items/ingredients, like one of the people on the Nat Geo Prepper Shows does, more power to you but most of us dont. 

What I would like to see are some good, appetizing and basic dishes that would likely be on your menus when "TSHTF". Dishes that include staples like potatoes canned and dehydrated, Dried meats and fish made into good main dishes, vegetable dishes and good basic breads, to include cornbreads, biscuits, spoon breads as well as yeast breads.

We cant forget desserts and comfort foods. Those things that would take you out of the area of just surviving and into the realm of "Living".

It is going to be hard for me to come up with these as I very seldom measure in my cooking, this frustrates many people I try to explain dishes to, especially my daughters. 

I know recipes pop up here and there but I haven't seen them presented in one spot, preferably in the same thread where someone on this site could possibly put together a Cook Book. That would be a big Plus for all of us who store basic ingredients and dont have big stockpiles of commercially prepared freeze dried and dehydraed foods.

I will start it off with the Banana Bread recipe I posted a while back.


Banana Nut Bread

Wets
2 Cups Sugar
1 ½ Cups Oil
3 Large Eggs
2 Tblspns Vanilla

Drys
3 Cups All Purpose Flour
1 Tblspn Baking Soda
1 Tblspn Salt
½ Cup Chopped Nuts

2 Cups Mashed Ripe Bananas

Mix wets and dries separately then mix together. When mixed, add Bananas and Nuts.

Bake in greased/floured bunt pan at 325 for 1 hour 20 minutes.

Bake in mini-loaf pans(5 23/32 x3 5/16 x 1 7/8) at 325 for 1 hour
(1 recipe makes 5 mini-loaf pans)

Bake in regular loaf pan at 325 for 1hour and 20 minutes.


Rehydrate Bananas
Place 2 cups dried banana slices in a bowl large enough to hold them and water enough to completely cover them to 1 inch above slices. Cover with boiling water and let stand unil all the slices are tender.

The bananas will turn dark just like over ripe bananas. Pour off the water and set aside. Mash the bananas or use a stick blender to puree them and they are ready to add to the other ingredients.


Eggs
Place 3 rounded tablespoons of fine egg powder, or 4 rounded tablespoons of course powder into a tall drinking glass type container. Add 10 to 13 1/2 tablespoons warm water to the glass and set aside to soak for about 5-10 minutes.

When all the egg solids are soft, mix with a stick blender until smooth. If the mixture seems thicker than it should be add water until it is the same consistancy of fresh eggs. The eggs are ready to add to the ingredients.


----------



## bunkerbob

Here is a great book with simple recipes for those of us with long term food storage. 
*The Ultimate Food Storage Cookbook- byArlene Mickelson- 1999 -ISBN 0-9675094-0-8*


----------



## kappydell

*recipes using only very basic storage foods*

As soon as I started putting food in storage in earnest I started searching for recipes to use them. Here are some ideas for using the very limited foods in a rock-bottom basic storage plan. If they seem a bit austere, they are; but remember, they are to keep you from starving. You will add to your storage as finances allow to expand your food horizons.

BASIC BREAKFASTS

OATMEAL (for one)
1/3 cup oatmeal
1 cup water
salt to taste
Combine, and bring to a boil. Stir, cover and remove from heat to thicken to taste.
The time boiling depends on the cut of the oatmeal (check your package).

CRUNCHY OATS (A very bare-bones recipe for those who prefer cold cereal.)
1 1/2 c quick oats
1/4 c oil or melted fat
1/4 c sugar (packed brown tastes better if you happened to store some)
1/4 cup water
1/8 tsp salt
Mix fat, water, sugar and salt, heating to melt in fat if needed. Mix in oatmeal and spread on a well greased cookie sheet. Bake at 300 degrees for 30 min. stirring every 10 min to toast lightly. Cool. If you scrounge up or have any extras stored (raisins keep 10 years), add after cooling.

CORNMEAL MUSH (This is amazingly tasty for something with such a plain name.)
3 cups water
1 1/2 teaspoon salt
1 cups cornmeal (ground dent corn)
1 more cup cold water
Mix meal and 1 cup of cold water. Bring remaining 3 cups water and salt to a boil. Gradually mix meal and water mixture into the boiling water, stirring constantly. Boil until thick. Cover, lower heat, and cook 10 min or more. Serve as a cereal, or pour into a loaf pan and chill for slices, or pour into cupcake tins for little cakes. Chill.
When the chilled mush is firm, turn out of the pan, slice 1/4 inch thick, roll in some flour, then pan fry in hot fat.

BROWNED SUGAR SYRUP 
1 cup sugar, divided 
1/2 cup water
dash of salt 
1 teaspoon shortening
4 teaspoons white flour 
1/2 cup hot water
Measure 1/4 cup sugar, salt and flour into a small bowl. Stir in 1/2 cup water until lump-free. Drop in shortening and set aside. Sprinkle 3/4 cup sugar evenly in bottom of a silver pan (so you can see it change color). Heat it slowly over med-high heat. As sugar melts, gently push dry sugar to center of syrup. When syrup is apple juice-colored (about
338°F) or almost as dark as you like, remove pan from heat. Sugar does not need to completely dissolve. With lid in one hand and pre-measured 1/2 cup hot water in the other, quickly pour hot water over syrup and cover pan with lid. BE CAREFUL...it will sputter and steam. Tilt pan back and forth a few times and return to heat. Uncover when pan has quit steaming. When sugar is liquefied, stir in mixture in bowl and cook until syrup is thickened. It will thicken more as it cools. Makes about 1 cup. Will store in refrigerator 3 months if it lasts that long.
Note: Caramelization determines flavor and color. Darker color = stronger burnt flavor. To stretch the sugar, a smaller amount can be used (may need to increase flour) with a decrease in flavor occurring.

BOILED WHEAT (for breakfast, or as side dish)
1 cup wheat kernels ("berries") 
4 cups water
1 tsp salt
Combine wheat and water in a heavy pot. Bring to a boil and cook 2 minutes. Remove from heat, cover, and let stand 1 hour. Return to heat and simmer for 1 hour longer until cooked soft. Eat plain, or with reconstituted milk, sugar, or melted fat.

POPPED WHEAT
Soak wheat berries overnight in water, and then spread out on clean paper to dry. 
Heat a little oil or melted fat in a skillet, and fry the dry wheat until it swells up and pops a little (it won't pop like corn, but you will notice). Scoop out with a strainer (a spoon will work but it is more work) and drain on clean paper. Season with salt.

ALL NIGHT WHEAT (easy to make in the slow coals of a campfire overnight)
2 cups wheat
1/2 - 1 tsp salt
6 cups water. Combine wheat and water. Bake all night in 150-200 degree oven, in a slow cooker, or in a sturdy pot or Dutch oven buried in coals of the campfire.

CORNMEAL GRIDDLE CAKES
1 1/2 cups cornmeal
1/4 c reconstituted milk
1/4 cup sugar
1 1/2 c boiling water
1 TB melted fat
1/2 tsp salt
Mix sugar, salt, cornmeal and stir well. Stir in milk, melted butter and boiling water. Beat very well until it swells and the cornmeal softens. Cook on a greased griddle.

VERY BASIC BREADS

MINIMALIST HOECAKES
2 c cornmeal or ground corn	
2 c boiling water
1 tsp salt
some kind of fat or oil
Mix meal and salt; pour boiling water over it and stir until well mixed and it swells up. Let cool until you can handle it. Shape into cakes 1/2 inch thick and about 3 inches across. Bake on an ungreased griddle, or melt some fat into a skillet and fry. Serve hot and crisp.

BASIC CORN TORTILLAS
1 c cornmeal
1 1/2 cups water
3 TB fat/shortening/oil
1 1/4 c flour
1 tsp salt
Bring water to a boil. Add half the fat to melt in, and then quickly stir in cornmeal. Lower heat, cover and cook on very low heat 1 minutes. Stir in remaining margarine, remove heat, and set aside to cool.
Mix flour and salt, and stir into cooled cornmeal mush. Knead to firm it up. Divide into 12 pieces. Roll out using more cornmeal to prevent sticking. Cook in an ungreased skillet 1 1/2 minutes per side.

CORN TORTILLAS, CHIPS OR TACO SHELLS (add beans for a meal)
1 c cornmeal
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 to 3/4 cup water
Combine meal, salt and water to make soft dough. If too dry, add water. Cover with a cloth, let stand 30 min for the meal to absorb the water and soften. Shape into 7 two inch balls, then press or roll into 6 inch circles. 
For Tortillas: fry on hot griddle 1 minute or until edges start to curl. Flip and cook the other side one minute.
For Chips: Cut rolled rounds into small pieces and deep fry 20 seconds in hot oil. Remove with slotted spoon, drain on paper towels, and sprinkle with salt while hot.
For Taco Shells: Heat 1/3 inch fat in skillet to 350 degrees. Slip uncooked tortilla into hot oil, and after 1 second, use a spatula and gold it in half. Insert the spatula into the fold and press down to fry for 30-60 seconds until golden. Turn over and repeat. Remove, drain curled side down so fat will drain off. Fill with refried beans or other food as available.

FLOUR TORTILLAS
3 c flour
1 tsp salt
1/4 c oil or melted fat
1/2 c lukewarm water
Combine flour and salt and cut in fat until very fine. Add water gradually, tossing with fork to make a stiff dough. Knead until smooth and flecked with air bubbles. Grease surface, cover tightly and chill four to fourteen hours until ready to make up. Divide into 8 to 12 balls, and roll each as thin as possible. Cook on ungreased griddle or skillet for 30 seconds until freckled underneath. Turn and cook other side. Use hot, chill, or freeze. Heat briefly to make flexible before using.

CORN HUSK ROLLS
2 cups corn meal, white, yellow or mixed
1 cup boiling water
1/2 cup melted fat
green corn husks
Mix cornmeal with salt to taste, and bring water to a boil. Melt fat into the water, and stir hot liquid into cornmeal. Stir constantly until cornmeal swells up. Shape into little 'fingers' or 'torpedoes' of mush and wrap each roll in a green cornhusk like wrapping a burrito. Place rolled up husks in 8x13 inch pan and bake at 350 for 1 hour. They may also be steamed in a rack over boiling water, or baked in ashes, depending on your circumstances.

CRAP-SHOOT WILD YEAST
(Sometimes it works, sometimes not, but here is how it is done if you want to try catching wild yeast for sourdough breads)
2 cups flour
2 cups warm water
2 tsp honey or sugar
Mix well, place in an uncovered bottle or crock (no metal). Let ferment 5 days in a warm place. Stir several times a day to aerate. It will smell yeasty and small bubbles will begin to come to the top. Then you know it is ready to use.
On day 5, feed the starter using equal amounts of flour and water. In another 14 yours, the yeast will foam and work and be ready to use for baking bread. 
Be sure to save some, storing in a cool place (refrigerator) in glass or crockery container with a tight lid. Shake often. To activate before using, add 2-3 TB each flour and water and stir.

SOURDOUGH BREAD USING WILD YEAST (Makes 3 loaves)
1 c starter or wild yeast
2 cups warm water
3 1/2 cups flour
2 tsp salt
2 TB dry milk powder
1 TB honey of sugar
Combine all ingredients, mixing well. Turn out on a floured board on a pile of more flour and knead in just enough to keep the dough from sticking. Knead well, for 10 minutes (don't cheat, use the clock or a timer). When dough is smooth and satiny (should feel like a baby's butt) place in a warm bowl and cover with a damp, hot clean cloth. Let rise about 5 hours at room temperature (wild yeast is slow) or until doubled. Punch down, shape in 3 loaves and let rise again about 3 hours more. Bake at 325 for about 1 hour in a greased or well floured pan or in juice cans. (Or you can put on a flat sheet, but space them out so they don't spread too much.)

SAUCES

BASIC BROWNED FLOUR GRAVY
1/4 c melted fat/shortening
1 cup flour or cornmeal
3 cups water, reconstituted milk, or a mixture
Melt the fat in a skillet. Let it get 'real hot' and add the meal or flour, stirring constantly. You want it to brown, not burn, so keep stirring and watch close. When it is browned, add liquid gradually, stirring all the while. Cook while stirring until it thickens. 
(An old name for cornmeal gravy was 'sawmill gravy' probably due to its rougher texture.)

WHITE SAUCE 
1/4 cup flour
1/4 cup melted fat
1 cup reconstituted milk
salt to taste
Melt fat in a skillet; blend in flour gradually to make a non-lumpy paste. Gradually whisk milk into the paste, a whisk helps avoid lumps. Heat and stir over medium heat until it thickens, then cook and stir 2 min to cook the flour. This is a traditional white sauce, and the fat calories are welcome in short rations for nutrient absorption and satiety (stick-to-the-ribs value).

NO-FRILLS NONFAT WHITE SAUCE
1/4 cup flour
1 cup reconstituted milk
salt to taste
Shake flour in milk in a tightly closed jar until flour blends with no lumps. Pour into a saucepan. Heat over med heat, stirring often, until mixture simmers. Stirring constantly, simmer 3 minutes to cook the flour and thicken the sauce. Salt to taste. This is a very basic sauce that uses no fat.

SOUPS

BROWNED FLOUR SOUP (6 servings)
1 TB melted fat
1/2 c flour
4 cups water
1 pint milk, reconstituted from dry milk
1 tsp salt
Melt fat and blend in flour over low heat, stirring constantly until dark brown but not burned. Gradually stir in water; then when water is completely incorporated, gradually blend in milk. Salt to taste. This also will work using cornmeal. Do not leave out the browning of the flour - it adds tremendously to the satisfying flavor of the soup!

BEAN CHOWDER (4 CUPS)
1/4 cup soaked beans (any kind)
4 TB flour
salt to taste
2 TB melted fat (any good tasting fat will do)
water 
Soak beans overnight. 
The next day, simmer beans until tender in fresh water to cover. Drain, but save water. 
Measure drained water, adding more if needed to make 4 cups. In a skillet, melt the fat or shortening, and sprinkle in flour. Brown flour, stirring constantly to keep it from burning. You want to richly brown it, but not burn it. Blend in cooking water (a whisk helps) and heat through. It should thicken the water a little. Stir in beans just before serving. If it gets too thick, thin with water. The browning of the flour enhances flavor and the thickness of the soup adds to its satisfaction levels. (in Nov 2011 cost was 25 cents for the entire recipe).

CREAMY WHITE BEAN SOUP (4 cups)
1/4 cup soaked beans (navy, great northern, lima, or other white ones)
4 TB flour
5 TB instant nonfat dry milk
salt to taste
2 TB melted fat
water to cover beans
Soak beans overnight in water to cover. The next day, simmer beans until tender in fresh water to cover. Drain, but save water. 
Measure drained water, adding more if needed to make 4 cups. Mix the dry milk into the drained water, shaking in a jar or stirring to avoid lumps. In a skillet, melt the fat or shortening, and sprinkle in flour. Mix into a paste, then blend in reconstituted milk made from the cooking water (a whisk helps) and heat through. It should thicken a little. Cook and stir 2 minutes, then stir in beans just before serving. If it gets too thick, thin with water. If too thin, mash up to half the beans to thicken it up. 
Thick soups are more satisfying than thin ones when using soup as a main part of the meal.

ADJUSTABLE BEAN SOUP (8 svg)
1 lb beans 
2 TB good tasting fat 
salt and pepper 
Soak beans overnight in 2 qts water. In morning, pour off water, put on fresh water and cook beans in fresh water with the onion and beef fat until very soft. Mash or put through colander to remove skins and make smooth. Add water to make about 2 qts rather thick soup. Season to taste. (cost to make in Nov 2011 was $1.36 for the entire recipe)
VARIATIONS 
1. Make with cold baked beans; boil 30 min until they fall apart, then strain & season. (good use of any leftover beans)
2. Use split or dried peas, or lentils instead of beans. (same cost)

MAIN DISHES

RICE - You don't need minute rice, which is pre-cooked and re-dried when plain rice stores so much more compactly and is much cheaper.

BOILED RICE
1 cup rice
2 cups water
1 TB fat
1 tsp salt
Combine in heavy pot and bring to a brisk boil. Cover, lower heat to very low. Simmer 15-18 min or until water absorbs. For extra fluffy rice, set pan aside, covered 5-10 min before serving. This makes about 3 cups rice. Make extra for other uses.

STUFFED BURRITO
A little cooked white rice can be added to other burrito ingredients (beans, mashed beans, sauce, etc) to make a nice, fat, satisfying burrito.

RICE FLOUR (GLUTEN FREE)
Grind uncooked rice to a fine powder. Use instead of flour for thickening. Works especially well for sauces.

RICE AND BEANS
The meal of choice for balanced nutrition and energy. Any ration can be used, but most folks use half and half. Salt to taste. When you start adding things to basic storage, a little onion powder enhances the flavor.

PLAIN FRIED RICE
Make up extra rice the day before making this, it uses cold leftover rice.
1/2 c cooked rice per person
2 TB melted fat
Salt to taste
Simply fry the rice in melted fat. Stir-fry until browned. Salt to taste.

SWEET FRIED RICE
Add 1 TB sugar to the above. Good as a dessert or breakfast treat.

LENTILS AND RICE (makes 4 cups)
1 cup uncooked rice
1/3 c uncooked lentils
1 TB fat
4 cups water
Combine in heavy pot and bring to a brisk boil. Stir, lower heat and cover. Simmer 15-20 minutes until water is absorbed and lentils are tender. Salt to taste, stir in extra melted fat if you have any and serve. A good complementary protein dish with a meatier taste. 
Also good to stuff burritos.

SWEET BEANS (4 to 6 servings)
1 lb beans
water to cover 
1/2 to 1 cups sugar (to taste) or homemade syrup
Presoak beans overnight. Drain, replace water. Bring to a boil, then lower heat and simmer 1 hour or until skins peel back when you blow on a spoonful. Drain beans again, saving the cooking water. Return beans to the pot. Dissolve the sugar in a little hot water, and add to the pot. Stir to distribute sweetening evenly. Add enough of the hot cooking water to just make the beans 'juicy'. Return pot to a boil over med heat, then lower heat and simmer until done. Salt to taste when finished cooking. A little sweetening perks up a pot of plain beans.

BEAN SANDWICHES
Mash beans or use a blender to mash them faster. Blend in a little milk to thin them and salt to taste. Make the texture like peanut butter and spread on toasted bread. 
Open face or closed face both work well. You can grill them as well.

REFRIED BEANS
3 cups cold cooked beans or 2 cans, drained
4 TB melted fat, oil or shortening
Warm beans in hot fat in a skillet. As they heat, mash the beans and mix with the fat . Mash smooth or leave a little texture as you desire. Salt to taste. Keep heating and mixing until the beans and oil are mixed and look rather dry. These will thicken as they cool, so if you reheat them, add a little water. Use to mix with leftover rice and stuff burritos.

SPROUTING BEANS
Swish beans in a pan of warm water, discarding floaters. 
Soak in lukewarm water 18-24 hours, changing water if is sours. Soak soys only 4 hours.
Drain. Place in colander lined with double cheesecloth. Weight the cloth to hold the beans down. Keep beans at room temperature, rinsing 3 times a day by running water through colander, disturbing the beans as little as possible. 
In 4-7 days beans should be 4 inches long. Rinse in cold water and store in damp paper towels in the refrigerator crisper tray. Soy sprouts must be cooked before eating. Either parboil or steam 20 min. Others can be eaten raw or cooked. 
Some ways to use sprouts:
sauté in fat as a vegetable
eat raw as a salad
chop and add to coleslaw
add to fried rice or other stir-fried foods

3-WAY PASTA 
1. Boil pasta as per package directions and drain. Return to cook pot, add a dollop (a big one) of fat or a shot of oil. Depending on the fat or oil you have stored the flavor will vary. The pasta will not stick together, and if you stored some good tasting fat will taste good as-is. Salt to taste. 
2. Cooked beans add texture and complete the pasta protein. Toss some with the pasta and oil. You can also mash the beans with some flour and form into meatballs. Salt to taste. 
3. Make gravy using reconstituted milk (recipe above) and add to pasta for a béchamel style sauce. Top with brown fried bread crumbs if you can spare a slice of your sourdough bread.

If these recipes seem austere, it is because they are. They use only the rock bottom basic storage foods, and show you how it is possible to eat them. Meals won't be very interesting, but you need not starve either. As you expand your storage, you will be adding the seasonings and other foods that vary these and make them special.


----------



## PrepN4Good

These are the kinds of recipes we need...only 4-5 (easily stored) ingredients, especially those that can be cooked over a fire. Thanks, kappydell & Davarm!


----------



## Davarm

Thank you, kappydell, I had a sneaken feeling you would come through on this. These are going in my archive.

Does anyone have any favorites using dehydrated potatoes? Alot of us are drying them and it seems that few have any recipes for them.

I use them in soups and to make "Cheesey Potatoes", The next time I make them I will "MEASURE" everything and post that recipe, for those who dont know I dont measure anything so my recipes are kinda hard to pass on.


----------



## goshengirl

Davarm said:


> Does anyone have any favorites using dehydrated potatoes? Alot of us are drying them and it seems that few have any recipes for them.
> 
> I use them in soups and to make "Cheesey Potatoes", The next time I make them I will "MEASURE" everything and post that recipe, for those who dont know I dont measure anything so my recipes are kinda hard to pass on.


Same here. I just use potato slices for au gratin style potatoes. I use boiling water, milk, a little butter, powdered cheese - maybe add a little sour cream powder or maybe add in some bacon bits - baked in the oven at 350 until the potatoes are soft and everything's bubbly. I use regular milk, but could use powdered milk. But like you, I don't have exact measurements. I really should work on that....


----------



## Davarm

Well people, I am working on one as I type that may get the interest of some of you. Many of us have developed a taste for cheese and different cheese products, me included. I have successfully canned cheese, mostly Velveeta and I know of at least one forum member who has canned cheddar successfully.

Do any of you make cheese at home? Im pretty sure the answer to that is a yes, but how many of you have made it with Powdered Milk?

I had a wild thought tonight while I was going over some of my dehydrated recipe ideas and I thought "Why Not" try making Mozzarella from powdered milk? 

Well I did it! The ball of cheese that formed was not Perfect Mozzarella, it seemed kind of dry but that was probably because I used milk with 0% milk fat. Milk that is normally used has some milk fat in it which may be why it is softer and more moist, further experiments will tell for sure. 

Anyway, here is how I did it.

I used 1 25.6 ounce box of Non Fat Dry Milk mixed with 16 cups of hot water.

I put the pan with the milk in it in a larger pan filled with water(double boiler) and brought it up to about 140 degreese.

I then put in 1/4 cup of distilled white vinegar in and stired it constantly for about 5 minutes. The curds started forming immediately .

I then let the pot stand for about 15 minutes to cool down and "finish up". The Whey is a light green color.

I dipped the Curd out and into a colander lined with cheese cloth and starting "twisting" it to remove excess water.

After it cooled, I put it in a bowl of Whey to sit until I can figure out what to do with it.

My youngest daughter and I cut a piece and tasted it, her comment was her standard answer for things that I do that pleasantly surprise her "Dad, That just isnt right".

It was pretty good and was recognizable as Mozzarella. It needs some work such as salting the milk before the vinegar is added but it is a keeper.


The 1 pound 9.6 ounce box of powdered milk produced 1 pound 5 ozs of cheese.


----------



## Rachel

Davarm, that is brilliant! I wonder if you added fat somehow if it would help? Oil, lard, I dunno?


----------



## Davarm

Rachel said:


> Davarm, that is brilliant! I wonder if you added fat somehow if it would help? Oil, lard, I dunno?


Rachel, we can get and do have "Whole Milk Powder" here. In the "Hispanic Isle" at Wally's. I am going to try using it, maybe 50/50 in the next batch. This is only the first attempt but I am very encouraged at the results.

Tomorrow(02:45? maybe today - am staying up watching the weather) I am going to try making a pasta dish to see if it comes out like "Real" Mozzarella in a cooked dish, will let you'll know how it comes out.


----------



## cybergranny

Like Davarm, I don't use much measurements. This is one of the first I tried using just stored. All amounts are approximate.
Chicken curry:
1/2 c dried celery
1/2 c dried onion
1 pint canned chicken
1 cup dried mixed vegetables
curry powder to taste
chicken boullion
1-2 c cooked rice
1 TBL arrowroot powder mixed n 1/4 cub water for thickening.

Reconstitute celery and onion and saute, add chicken and mixed vegetables and 1-2 cups water, chicken boullion accordingly. Cover and simmer until vegetables are tender (about 20 minutes). Add curry powder approx 1 tsp. Curry powder can also be added at the table like salt and pepper. Add cooked rice, warm, add thickener and serve.

I suppose you could add more water and put uncooked rice right in the pan and cook along with everything else giving you the ability to cook over a fire. I don't care for much curry but my husband does and adds more at the table. Curry is one of those healthy spices that would be good to help keep your health up. 

Everything we made ourselves except the boullion and curry. 5#s frozen mixed veggies in the dehydrator. Onions and celery on sale and dehydrated. Home canned chicken. Rice vacumn packed in jars.

Chicken Soup:
1 Pint home canned chicken
celery
onions
garlic 
mixed veggies
chicken boullion
water
spices
noodles or rice if desired or able.

My daughter came home from work one night not feeling so good and was craving chicken soup. So she tried making it from stores. She threw everything in the pot and 20 minutes later she had surprisingly good chicken soup.

For me, home canned, boullion and spices are critical additions to your stores once you have the very basics. Hunger fatigue will be a real problem among the elderly and children and my husband (lol). Also dehydrated items are going to take a lot of water. So we are learning to can 1 pot meals as much as possible that could be eaten cold if necessary.


----------



## kappydell

here are more recipes from my 'expanded basic storage' since my basic storage seems more austere than most.....

The expanded storage foods should primarily be those that are most versatile in meal preparation. The first additions I made to my basic food storage were the following:

DRY EGGS – a good protein source, for binding mixtures, baking, and for a major nutritional boost. I purchased dried eggs packaged in 1-dozen size mylar bags. Whole eggs are best, since that is the way most recipes use eggs. Do not be afraid to try dried eggs (I have recipes!) they are acceptable to most folks when properly prepared. I just love them scrambled with cheese!

SEASONINGS & CONDIMENTS– to vary the basic foods and ease food fatigue. Everyone has some they can’t live without. Many seasonings are available in large shaker bottles (Wal mart sells large bottles of common seasonings for $1 or less). Gourmets say you need to replace all your spices annually (wow! what an expense!) but practical experience says just add more if flavors fade. I include vinegar as a condiment because I can make my own salad dressings if I have it. I can also make pickles if I have enough, so I store several gallons. (I also store some ‘mother’ of vinegar powder so I can make more in case of long term need).

FATS: add some butter or margarine. Both can be canned or frozen. You can also purchase powdered butter or margarine to flavor up some blander fats, but why buy the flavoring when you can have the real thing? Most of my recipes use margarine – if the flavor is good I use the cheapest stuff.

PROTEIN FOODS (used in small amounts) for protein complementing and flavoring.
small 1-lb canned hams and/or spam if you like it (from sales, or discount stores)
tuna in small cans (on sale)
small cans dehydrated ground beef and/or dried chipped beef
small cans chicken 
Velveeta (stores unopened for 2 – 3 years) 
‘regular’ cheese (canned, frozen, or dehydrated, preferably at home)

VEGETABLES & FRUITS– for food variation, fiber and nutrition. Dehydrated or canned.
I purchase dented cans from the local canning company. They keep 3 years minimum. Dehydrated vegetables for soup are sometimes available at grocery stores, but they are not cheap, except for dehydrated potatoes. I do buy some diced tomatoes, but usually can most of mine. Tomato paste, however, is a prep food I insist upon. With it I can make tomato sauce, tomato juice, tomato soup, ketchup, salad dressings, and other goodies. The cans are small and cheap, so I always have some on hand. Tomato powder can be purchased if you prefer for very long term storage; tomato leather is easily home made. 

I purchase dried mashed potato flakes, hash brown and scalloped potatoes, because it costs me as much to dehydrate them they cost on sale. (Soupy beans ladled over mashed potatoes make a satisfying meatless dinner, and ham or bacon TVP are delicious in scalloped potatoes.) Spuds are a comfort food for me and my prep partner, so we have a good supply. 

TVP - a vegetarian alternative to meat. Bacon bits are always welcome at my house, but you need to taste test others, as flavors can vary widely. I also get unflavored TVP to put with rice to complement the proteins. Its bland flavor is easily covered by seasonings or sauces with the rice.

PICKLED FOODS – for their vitamin C value, and appetite stimulation. Pickles really complement the flavor of baked beans and before the use of vitamin pills were a scurvy preventative. If I did not can, I would purchase them for livening up meals.

BAKING SUPPLIES 
Leavenings: You can extend yeast like sourdough, which is good, but you still should get some extra packets for fresh starts in case your sourdough quits on you. Baking powder does lose effectiveness after time, but will last about a year. Baking soda on the other hand lasts much longer (indefinitely, according to the Arm and Hammer representative on the phone). Collect recipes using soda and sour milk instead of baking power so you can switch back and forth as needed. 

Cocoa powder: important for hot beverages and desserts. It is a comfort food to many.

Molasses: critical in my preps to flavor baked beans and other baked goods. A little goes a long way.
Extracts: vanilla, almond, banana, lemon and maple 

COMFORT FOODS – whatever you or yours find comforting, that is cheap and shelf-stable. Hard candies store forever and the mere act of chewing gum stimulates alertness and improves brain function. Post-holiday sales are good sources of sweets and treats. 

With these additional items added to your rock bottom basics you widen your recipe choices enormously. Here are some recipes and ideas to expand upon those austere basic recipes.

CORNMEAL MUSH IMPROVEMENTS:
When you make cornmeal mush, add garlic powder or onion powder to flavor it up. Chili power gives it a little kick as well. After you chill, slice and fry the mush slices, you can pour homemade syrup over it. Frying it in margarine adds a nice flavor boost, too.

OATMEAL IMPROVEMENTS
You may add some raisins, or other chopped dried fruit to the oatmeal when you start cooking it. Apple-cinnamon, raisin-cinnamon, maple and brown sugar, all pep up your basic oatmeal. Serve with cinnamon sugar, syrup or jelly thinned with a little boiling water (nice to know when the children are all clamoring for a ‘different’ flavor). 

PANCAKES LIKE I-HOP (4-6 svgs, 30 cents each) These are very cheap to make and delicious to eat. Using baking powder and baking soda makes them extremely light and fluffy. Pancakes for supper are delightful, too.
1 cup all purpose flour 
1/4 cup sugar 
1 heaping tsp baking powder
1 tsp soda
dash of nutmeg
1 cup milk (re-constituted from dry)
1/4 c oil or melted shortening	
1 egg (mix 2 TB powdered egg and 3 TB water together to make 1 egg)
Combine dry ingredients and mix well. Set aside. In large bowl, beat milk, oil and egg to blend thoroughly. Slowly whisk in dry ingredient mixture, blending well but not over beating. On ungreased skillet, heated over medium heat, pour 1/4 cup of batter for each pancake. When edge appears to harden, flip pancake (should be light brown) and cook the other side the same amount of time or until the same light brown shade.
My prep partner and I like these even without syrup – the nutmeg makes them special.

SIMPLE GRANOLA (‘crunchy oats’ really shine with added spices and fruits)
1 1/2 c quick oats
1/4 c oil
1/4 tsp cinnamon
1/4 c packed brown sugar
1/4 c water
1/8 tsp salt
1/2 c raisins or other dried frit dices
Combine all ingredients, mix well. Spread on well greased cookie sheet and bake at 300 for 30 minutes. Stir every 10 min to toast lightly. Cool before adding 1/2 c raisins (optional). Dried apple dices are nice, too. Nuts are a nice addition but too pricey for me to stock in bulk. If I gather some though, I can them for adding to this recipe.

OATMEAL PILAF (like the rice side dish) is a creative way to eat fiber-rich oatmeal. It has a different texture than the usual oatmeal and tastes wonderful as a side dish or with gravy 
2/3 c old fashioned oats
dash salt
1 1/2 cups water
1 egg (2 TB powder + 3 TB water)
2 TB melted fat (margarine is tasty, but any good flavored fat will work)
Scramble the egg, stir in uncooked oats and mix well. The egg will coat the oats and keep the kernels separate as it cooks. Melt fat in a skillet and stir in egg-oat mixture. Stir and sauté until egg dries up and oats look very dry. Bring water to a boil in a separate pan with the salt. When water boils, pour into hot dry oats. Stir, and heat mixture to a boil. When it boils, reduce heat to simmer for 6-10 minutes covered, until oats are cooked like rice. You may add bouillon for extra flavor. 

OLD FASHIONED FRUIT CRISP (Dessert? Breakfast? Great with coffee anytime.)
4 c dried apples, peaches, or other fruit you may have dehydrated
7 1/2 c water
1/2 c sugar
2 tsp cinnamon
1/4 c melted fat 
3/4 c brown sugar
1/2 c oatmeal
Bring water, apples, 1/2 c sugar, and 1 tsp cinnamon to a boil. Lower heat, simmer about 25 min covered until fruit is soft. Drain liquid except for 1 cup. Pour apples and the 1 cup liquid into a baking dish. Mix remaining ingredients and sprinkle over the fruit in the pan. Bake at 350 for 1 hour. (If you find fresh fruit, just peel, cook with a little water and sugar aand substitute for the stewed dried fruits.)

ADDITIONS TO BASIC FRIED RICE
As your food storage pantry allows you may add things to jazz up your fried rice: 
Add any, all, or a combination
1. Add a beaten egg(s). Mix it with the rice before stir-frying. It will coat the rice and cook up nicely. I add one egg per 1 1/2 cups of cold rice. 
2. Add chopped cooked (leftover) vegetables with the rice and stir fry; if using fresh chopped vegetables, stir fry until soft before adding the rice. This is a good use for bean sprouts, either whole for those who like them or chopped to hide them from those who don’t. It also works well if you have foraged for little bits of several different foods.
3. Add chopped cooked meats. Anything from bacon, pork, steak, poultry or seafood can be chopped or sliced paper thin and added with the rice. The false ‘krab’ legs are good here and if you want to show off, add some drained and rinsed canned shrimp!
For vegetarian fare use bacon bits or other reconstituted TVP in any flavor you enjoy.

ADDITIONS TO BEAN SOUPS
Add 1 or more as available: chopped pork, cooked crumbled bacon, a hambone, a pinch red pepper, or chopped & sauteed carrots the last 30 min. of cooking. 
(Bacon bits taste good as a bacon substitute.) 

ADDITIONS TO ‘SWEET BEANS’ 
1. Add a chopped onion to the bean pot during the 2nd simmering. It can be fresh, reconstituted or even onion powder (1/4 tsp).
2. Add meat, cut up in small dice. It can be leftover or fresh, add at the 2nd simmering. Ham or bacon are traditional, but bacon bits add the same flavor; and it is also good with hamburger, or any chopped leftover meat added. The sweet sauce pulls it all together.
3. Add ketchup to the sauce, and/or substitute part or all of the sugar or syrup with molasses, honey, or maple syrup. Salsa or barbecue sauce instead of ketchup spices things up. 

HOW TO USE POWERED EGGS
1 egg equals 2 TB egg powder and 3 TB room temperature water. 
Measure out amounts needed for eggs in recipe and mix with a whisk for better blending. 
Let sit 30 min to absorb water well. Whisk again before using.

USING DRY EGGS IN BAKING
Mix dry egg powder with other dry ingredients. Add the water for the eggs along with the other liquid ingredients. Be sure to mix very well.

OTHER DRIED EGG USES
Use reconstituted eggs to make egg noodles, egg and cheese strata, french toast, quiche, etc. They work for making salad dressing, too. 
Add 1 reconstituted egg to fried rice to enhance flavor and texture and increase protein.
Use anywhere ‘regular’ eggs would be used. Most of the time if the cook says nothing the diners do not notice (as long as the chow is good).

USING DRY MILK
Many folks do not like the taste of nonfat dry milk when it is reconstituted. Having it very cold helps. Mixing it 50-50 with fresh milk hides the ‘powdered’ taste completely for drinking fresh. You can also use reconstituted milk in any recipe for fresh fluid milk. Cooking with reconstituted milk is the most common way to ‘hide’ it. Try hot cocoa, pudding desserts or creamy soups and gravies. 

YOGURT (to make your own from dry milk)
2 c instant dry milk
3 c lukewarm water
3 TB plain unflavored yogurt
Mix milk and water and stir well. Add the yogurt and mix well. Pour into a warmed glass jar, and put in a warm oven (80 degrees) and leave 2-3 hours until set. Chill at once. 
You can flavor the yogurt with a little jam, some canned fruit and/or fruit syrup, or 1 tsp fruit flavored jello powder for each 3/4 cup yogurt. You can make a yogurt potato topping my mixing with onion salt and dried parsley. Mrs. Dash garlic and herb dressing is also good in yogurt to give it a ranch flavor.

VELVEETA is shelf stable for years unopened. Even opened, it will store at room temperature, well wrapped, up to eight weeks. It melts well and adds a satisfying cheesy flavor to macaroni and cheese, ham and cheese, cheesy rice, cheese soups, and hamburger casseroles.

MOLASSES BROWN SUGAR 
Blend 2 TB molasses into 1/2 c sugar with a fork, mixing very well. Makes 1/3 cup of brown sugar with a slight molasses twang.

CREAM SOUPS (chicken, beef, seafood, ham, etc) makes one ‘can’
1 1/2 cups water
3 TB flour
1 c instant nonfat dry milk powder
1 1/2 tsp soup base or bouillon of choice
Shake all ingredients in a tight-lidded jar to blend completely. Pour into a pot; stir and simmer until very thick. Makes the equivalent to 1 can of cream-of-whatever soup. Use for casseroles, or add another 1 1/2 c water to make into soup to eat. 

BURRITOS ANYTIME! BREAKFAST BURRITOS (makes four)
4 eggs, reconstituted from 8 TB powder + 12 TB water
4 TB minced green pepper (reconstituted from dry)
4 TB minced onions (reconstituted)
1 TB milk
1/4 tsp garlic salt
dash hot pepper sauce
4 TB salsa (canned or homemade)
4 TB shredded cheese (opt)
four 8 inch tortillas
Make tortillas ahead of time. Preheat oven to 350. In large bowl, blend eggs, milk, peppers, onions, mustard, garlic, pepper sauce and salt to taste. Blend 1 min in blender until smooth. Pour into lightly greased 9x9x2 inch pan and cover with boil. Bake 20-25 min until eggs are set. (Or you can just scramble them in a skillet). Warm tortillas to make flexible, and divide cooked egg mixture in four and put some in each tortilla. Top with some cheese shreds, and fold up. Serve topped with 1 TB salsa each. You may also add leftover cooked rice, minced leftovers, etc to the fillings and make them very fat and satisfying burritos. 

REFRIED BEANS
2 cans cooked pinto beans or 3 cups cooked beans from scratch
1 tsp chili powder
1 tsp garlic powder
salt
Drain beans, mash with remaining ingredients. Heat through, adding bean liquid if you like the texture better. They thicken as they cool. Minced onions are good added in if you have any. Store in refrigerator. When reheating, add water a little a time to thin back down. Makes about 3 cups use to fill tortillas, tacos, spread on tostadas, or even on toast. 

BEAN-RICE BURRITO FILLING
6 TB refried beans
3/4 cup cooked rice (leftover OK)
2 homemade tortillas 
1 TB taco sauce
optional strips of lettuce if you have any
Combine beans, rice and sauce and use to fill tortillas. Put a few strips of lettuce over the filling, then fold up and serve. Makes 2 burritos.

MOCK HAMBURGER
1 c cooked wheat (cooked 1 hour)
1 can or 2 c cooked kidney beans
1 egg (reconstituted OK)
salt & pepper to taste
Cook wheat, boiling about 1 hour. Blend wheat in blender. Add beans, blend smooth 
Add egg, salt and pepper and either make into patties or fry like loose hamburger. Use a well seasoned sauce with this. I use it for veggie-patties, meatless loaf or meatless balls with sauce.

MOCK HAMBURGER #2
1 cup cooked lentils
1 cup cooked whole wheat kernels
1/4 c chopped onions
Saute onions in a little oil until soft. Mix in lentils and wheat. Mix well; use in place of loose hamburger in casseroles, sloppy joes, burritos, chili, etc.

BASIC CREAMY POTATO SOUP WITH VARIATIONS (2 svgs)
1 TB minced onion (or reconstituted dry onion)
1 TB flour
1 c water
1 TB fat
1 tsp salt
3/4 c potato flakes
1 cup reconstituted nonfat dry milk
Cook onion if fat until tender and light brown. Stir in flour and salt until smooth; then slowly blend in water. Cook and stir on medium heat until slightly thick. Remove from heat. Stir in milk, then potato flakes until smooth. Heat through. Makes 2 svgs of 1 cup each. 
Variations:
1) Add 4 TB shredded cheese and melt it in. 
2) Add cooked chopped broccoli or other cooked vegetables (leftovers or reconstituted)
3) Use 1 tsp bouillon or soup base powder in place of the 1 tsp salt. Ham base is good with the cheese variation; seafood base is good for a mock clam chowder.

BASIC BREAD (very cheap) Using yeast. 3 loaves
2 1/2 c warm water
1 pkg yeast
2 TB sugar
2 lb flour (4 cups)
pinch salt
put half the water in a bowl with the sugar (or honey) and yeast. In another bowl, put the flour. Make a well in the flour and add the yeast mixture. Add the salt. Squish in by hand to mix until dough feels ‘silky’ in your hand, not sticky. 
Knead dough on floured board, adding flour as needed to make a thick dough. Let rise 1 hour. Punch down, shape and put in greased pans and let rise again for 45 min. 
Bake 50-60 min at 375 degrees. This is a tasty loaf and easy to make. 

SNACK CAKE
1 2/3 c flour
1 c packed brown sugar
1/4 c unsweetened cocoa powder
1 tsp baking soda
1/2 tsp salt
1 c water
1/3 c oil
1 tsp vinegar
1/2 tsp vanilla
Mix dry ingredients. Stir in liquid ingredients completely. Pour into an ungreased 8 inch square cake pan and bake at 350 for 30-40 min or until a toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean. Cool. Dust with powdered sugar just before serving to decorate it.
Applesauce cake variation: 
Omit cocoa and vanilla. Stir 1 1/2 tsp ground allspice into the flour mixture. Reduce water to 1/2 cup and stir in 1/2 c applesauce or grated apples.
Chocolate chip cake variation:
Omit cocoa and vanilla. Stir in 1/3 c chopped nuts into flour mixture. Sprinkle 1/3 c mini chocolate chips over the batter in the pan.
Double Chocolate cake:
Sprinkle 1/2 c semi sweet chocolate chips over the cocoa batter in the pan.
Maple Nut cake: Omit cocoa and vanilla. Stir 1/2 cup chopped pecans into the flour mixture and 1/2 tsp maple extract into the water.

STIR CRAZY CAKE (one 8x8 inch pan) 
2 1/2 cup flour 
1 1/2 cup sugar
1/2 cup cocoa 
2 tsp baking soda
1/2 tsp salt 
2/3 cup oil
2 TB vinegar 
1 TB vanilla
2 cups cold coffee 
1/4 cups sugar
1/2 tsp cinnamon 
Put flour, 1 1/2 cup sugar, cocoa, baking soda, and salt in an 8x8 inch pan. Stir with a fork to mix; form 3 wells in flour mixture. Pour oil into one well, vinegar in one, and vanilla in one. Pour cold coffee over all ingredients and stir with fork until well mixed. Combine remaining sugar and cinnamon; sprinkle over batter.
Bake at 350 for 35-45 min.

HOW TO DRY SOURDOUGH STARTER 
Place starter on a plastic lined dehydrator tray and dry at 90ºF (no hotter, you don’t want to cook it). Measure the starter you put on each tray so you know how much a cup of starter dries down to. When dry, powder in a blender, and store in a sealed plastic bag.
To use, take the equivalent of 1 cup starter and stir into 3/4 cup lukewarm water. Stir in 3/4 cup white flour, and keep in a non-metal dish. Cover with plastic wrap and a tea towel. Store 48 hours in a warm (85º) place. Then refrigerate loosely lidded. When you plan to use it, add 2 c flour and 2 c warm water and let sit in warm place 12 hours, loosely covered. Save 1 cup for the next batch, and use the rest as sourdough leavening.


----------



## kappydell

Hi, Davarm!!

BUG OUT FOODS, ANYONE?

These foods do not qualify as low additive foods. They are made from common, processed foods with an eye to cost and convenience.

Most recipes state they will keep only a month at room temperature, 6 months refrigerated, and 1 year frozen. I rotate them every 6 months and keep them refrigerated or frozen, packed in a single package to snatch and stuff the pail on the way out the door. (If I had enough room in the freezer I’d freeze the whole pail!) 

NOT JUST CUP-O-SOUP
Dehydrating soup is a snap, and you can dry your own recipes. I dehydrated split pea soup to a powder, just to see if it would work. It stored on the kitchen shelf 6 months (it was fat-free) before I had it as a cup-o-soup. It was great, and inspired me to dehydrate some extra chili (meat and all). That was great, too. You will need a dehydrator with leather trays, or you can cut waxed paper to fit screen trays. Spread the soup evenly, and dehydrate at 145º F for 8-15 hours. Check after 4 hours and turn over the partially dry soup if you can to let both sides dry and to speed drying. If will get brittle. When it is hard-dry, remove from tray. Crumble chunky soup, crush cream types, and package in air-tight containers. Store in the freezer up to a year; keeps at room temperature about a month. To use, put desired amount of soup in a cup (I use about 1/2 cup of my thick soups) and add boiling water to fill the cup, leaving some stirring room. Stir, then set aside to cool. The soup will rehydrate pretty well by the time it is cool enough to drink.
You can dehydrate spaghetti casserole and chow mein the same way for ‘instant dinner’. 

DRINKS

COCOA MIX (makes 2 1/2 cups)
1/3 c sugar or splenda
1/3 c cocoa
1/4 tsp salt
1 1/2 c instant dry milk powder
1/2 c good tasting coffee creamer
Combine, mix well. 5 TB added to 2/3 cup hot water is one serving. For mocha add 1 tsp instant coffee to the cup when you add the hot water.

PUDDING NOG (for quick energy)
4 TB instant pudding mix
2 heaping tsp coffee creamer
2/3 c instant dry milk powder
In camp, mix with 2 cups hot water to dissolve as a hot drink.

Some sources mention drinking Jell-O while it is still warm and liquid as an energy drink. It is too sweet for my taste under normal circumstances, but on the move would be a welcome treat. 

CLASSIC INSTANT SPICED TEA
1 c instant tea
1 pkg. lemonade mix (unsweetened Kool-Aid)
1 tsp cinnamon
1 cup tang
1/2 c powdered sugar or splenda
1/2 tsp ground cloves
Use 2 tsp per cup hot water for energy.

INSTANT MOCHA 
2/3 c instant coffee
1 c creamer powder
1 c cocoa mix
1/2 c sugar substitute (or sugar if you don’t mind the calories)
Combine and store. Use 2-3 heaping tsp per cup of hot water.

QUICK EMERGENCY SOUP (1 serving)	
1 TB powdered vegetables of choice
4 TB instant dry milk powder
2 TB instant mashed potato flakes
Mix. To use, combine with 6 oz boiling water and serve. Hasty and tasty. Optional additions: butter buds, bouillon powder, cheese powder, bacon bits, or herbs. 

ALMOST INSTANT MEATS

GROUND ROUND JERKY
1 lb fresh ground round steak
1 TB Morton’s Tender Quick
1 tsp sugar
1/2 tsp pepper
optional: 1/2 tsp chili powder
optional: 1/2 tsp garlic powder
Mix all ingredients very well and knead to make sure seasoning distributes evenly through the meat. Refrigerate one hour to blend flavors. Roll out to 1/8 inch thick or less (or use a jerky cannon). Dry on paper towel lined tray in dehydrator set at 145-155º F. After 1 hour, blot off excess oil and flip strips over. Repeat blotting and flipping hourly until dry enough to suit. Keeps 1 week at room temperature, 1 month refrigerated and 6 months frozen.

PSEUDO CHIPPED BEEF (OR HAM OR TURKEY)
Purchase deli-thin sliced cold cuts (like Buddig) from the grocer. Dehydrate until crispy (145º F). This will look like chipped beef. May be eaten as-is or creamed. You can dry these shredded for on-the-march food. Keeps 1 month without refrigeration; 6 months if refrigerated, up to a year frozen. 

HAM JERKY
Remove all fat from fully coked ham and slice not more than 3/8 inch thick. Dry until crisp at 145-155 degrees. Eat as-is or reconstitute. Keeps 1 month without refrigeration, up to 6 months in refrigerator and 12 months frozen.

CANADIAN BACON BITS 
Remove fat from Canadian bacon and dice fine. Dry with paper towels underneath, as it sheds oil while it dries. Store same as ground round jerky.

TUNA 
Water pack tuna dehydrates best. Dry like the pseudo chipped beef. Keep refrigerated or freeze for storing longer than 1 month. Add to white sauce for ‘tuna-noodle’ over ramen noodles. Good mixed with instant mashed potatoes if you like hot tuna. 

SMALL SHRIMP from a drained can of shrimp will dehydrate for a luxurious addition to a cream soup. Keep in refrigerator as they won’t keep over 1 month without refrigeration. To tell you the truth, it works, but the can of shrimp is so small I just carry the can unless I am packing ultra-light.

SAUCE AND GRAVY MIXES

WHITE SAUCE MIX (makes 1/3 generous cup of mix)
1 tsp dried onion dices
1/4 tsp dry parsley
1/2 tsp dry celery flakes (you can dry celery leaves in a paper sack and make your own)
1 TB flour
1/4 tsp salt
1/3 c instant dry milk powder
Combine with 1 cup water until smooth. (You can use a shaker jar or blend in by hand.)
Cook and stir over medium heat until it thickens. Good with cut up leftovers, chipped bee, tuna or with 4 TB dehydrated cheese melted in. The entire recipe makes 1 cup sauce. 

TOMATO SAUCE MIX (Makes 6 TB plus 2 tsp mix)
1 TB dry onion
1/2 tsp oregano
1/2 tsp sugar
3 TB tomato powder
2 TB flour
1 heaping tsp beef bouillon powder
Combine ingredients. Makes enough for 2 cups sauce. To use, melt 2 TB any fat in a skillet, shake mix with 1 1/2 c water and stir into the melted fat. Cook & stir until thick.
Makes 2 cups sauce.

GRAVY MIX (makes 1 cup mix for 5 3/4 cups of gravy)
11 2/3 TB flour
6 TB bouillon powder of choice
5 pinches of chosen herbs
Combine and mix well. To use, mix 2 3/4 TB mix with 1 cups water; cook and stir over med heat until it boils 2 min. Makes 1 cup gravy.
Herbs for beef: basil, marjoram, savory, oregano. Herbs for chicken: sage, savory, thyme, marjoram. Herbs for pork: sage, savory. 

OTHER USEFUL CAMP FOODS

SCRAMBLED EGG MIX (2 servings)
6 TB dry egg powder
1/3 c dry milk
1/2 tsp parsley flakes
1/2 tsp celery flakes
1/2 tsp salt
Mix with 1/3 c lukewarm water and beat hard to make smooth. Scramble and season as desired. 

SIMPLE FRUIT LEATHER (from canned fruit)
Drain canned fruit very, very well, and puree in a blender. Spread on a leather drying tray (my tray came with directions to spray with cooking oil for easy removal of finished leather. If you have no leather tray line your dehydrator tray with plastic wrap. You can dry leathers on a plastic wrap line cookie sheet with sides, for oven drying or even outdoors (put cheesecloth or screening over the top, not touching, to keep out flying vermin. Dry at 140ºF until edges start to curl. Flip over and dry the other side. Touch the center to check for dryness. In a dehydrator the approximate drying time is 6-8 hours; in an oven up to 18 hours, in the sun 1-2 days. Dry until merely tacky for eating soon; for storing store until leathery. When dried to suit, remove from the plastic and roll up. Let cool, then re-roll in plastic wrap. Keeps up to 1 month unrefrigerated; up to 1 year frozen.

OTHER LEATHERS
This general technique also works well for dehydrating a pureed tomato sauce, salsa, pumpkin pie filling, and barbecue sauce. You can rehydrate those in a little hot water when you want to use some. Fruit rolls generally are eaten dried, but you can add a little hot water to fruit roll to make a field ‘jelly’. Some sources mention ‘yogurt drops’ made like fruit leather, but I have not tried those (yet). They are supposed to have a taffy-like texture which might not carry well in a pack. 

TRINITY SEASONING MIX: Equal parts dry celery leaves or flakes, dried onions, dried parsley. Use as a seasoning in soups, stews, etc. Ads a flavor punch to plain fare with no chopping on site.

SLOPPY JOE MIX (enough for 8 buns OR 4 people)
1 TB dry onions
1/2 tsp garlic powder
1/4 tsp mustard powder
1 tsp cornstarch
1/4 tsp celery seed
1/2 tsp chili powder
1 tsp dried green pepper
1 tsp salt
3 TB tomato powder
Combine, mix well. Package in a larger bag with 1 cup dehydrated cooked hamburger and one 6-oz can of tomato paste. To cook, stir meat, seasonings and paste into 2 cups water and simmer 10 min or so until done.

CHILI MIX WITHOUT BEANS (makes 4 cups chili)
1 1/2 tsp flour
2 TB tomato powder
3/4 tsp chili powder
1/4 tsp each garlic powder, seasoned salt, cumin and sugar
1/3 tsp dry onions, and ground red pepper 
Combine. Pack 1 1/2 c dry cooked ground beef separately. To make, pour 1/2 c hot water over the ground beef to rehydrate it. When it is soft, add water to make 2 cups liquid total. Stir in chili mix and simmer. 

DRIED PRE-COOKED BEANS
To dehydrate, spread cooked beans evenly on trays and dry at 145 degrees. They should be completely dry. They won't stick together like fruit leather, they'll be separate and they are rather fragile, so avoid crushing them. Package with a vacuum packaging machine, with Seal-A-Meal, or in ziplocs, and store in refrigerator until ready to use. Two cups when dry weighs 8 oz, and 1 1/4 cups dried beans makes 1 large backpacker's serving. In Camp: Rehydrate with 1/2 to 3/4 cup water per 1 1/4 cups beans, depending on the dish you're making. The beans will rehydrate in 10 to 15 minutes. Heat and serve. 

SURVIVAL BARS (FRUIT FLAVORED) 
1 recipe contains 1560 calories, 268 grams carbohydrate, 120 grams protein and 24 grams fiber. You can eat it dry or cook in a little warm water.
3 cups quick oats
1 c brown sugar substitute*
1 TB boiling water
2 1/2 c instant dry milk
1 TB honey
1/2 package of diet Jell-O*, 3 ounce size
Dissolve Jell-O and honey in hot water. Add remaining ingredients and mix very well. Add warm water one tablespoon at a time until mixture will mold and hold together. Pack firmly in a greased foil-lined pan, and place in the oven to dry at the oven’s lowest setting (if it is over 250 degrees, leave the door ajar. You want this to dry, not cook. When dry, cut or break in 2 inch pieces. Wrap in foil and store in freezer until needed. It tastes like fruit flavored oatmeal and is not unpalatable uncooked. 
*The original recipe called for brown sugar and regular Jell-O which would raise the calories significantly for use by a very active person with no sugar restrictions.


----------



## kappydell

Davarm said:


> Thank you, kappydell, I had a sneaken feeling you would come through on this. These are going in my archive.
> 
> Does anyone have any favorites using dehydrated potatoes? Alot of us are drying them and it seems that few have any recipes for them.
> 
> I use them in soups and to make "Cheesey Potatoes", The next time I make them I will "MEASURE" everything and post that recipe, for those who dont know I dont measure anything so my recipes are kinda hard to pass on.


Spuds are one of my favorite comfort foods! I'll be lookin up those dehydrated potato recipes for you! Off the top of my head I have recipes for camp hash browns, several potato soups, potato patties, potato noodles, not to mention potato dumplings. We should be building quite a cookbook.....!


----------



## Davarm

kappydell said:


> Spuds are one of my favorite comfort foods! I'll be lookin up those dehydrated potato recipes for you! Off the top of my head I have recipes for camp hash browns, several potato soups, potato patties, potato noodles, not to mention potato dumplings. We should be building quite a cookbook.....!


I'm not much of an editor but I am copying all the recipes as they come in, If no one that knows what they are doing steps up to put it together I will do it. It may need a lot of final work but a cook book with this type of info could be a real help to many.

BTW, glanced over your last post(haven't read it completely) and I have been looking for that Cocoa Mix for a while and havent been able to find it anywhere, Thanks.

Someone, I dont remember who, made a post about Turkey Jerky using deli type meat. I had a cheap "Corn King" Ham Loaf in the fridge and tried making jerky out of it and it was surprisingly good. Plan to get more of those "Pretend Ham" type of loafs and make a lot more when they go back on sale. The whole loafs(dont remember the weight but they were pretty big), sold for around $5 and change, the regular price was around $12.00 - $13.00.


----------



## kappydell

Davarm said:


> I'm not much of an editor but I am copying all the recipes as they come in, If no one that knows what they are doing steps up to put it together I will do it. It may need a lot of final work but a cook book with this type of info could be a real help to many.
> 
> BTW, glanced over your last post(haven't read it completely) and I have been looking for that Cocoa Mix for a while and havent been able to find it anywhere, Thanks.
> 
> Someone, I dont remember who, made a post about Turkey Jerky using deli type meat. I had a cheap "Corn King" Ham Loaf in the fridge and tried making jerky out of it and it was surprisingly good. Plan to get more of those "Pretend Ham" type of loafs and make a lot more when they go back on sale. The whole loafs(dont remember the weight but they were pretty big), sold for around $5 and change, the regular price was around $12.00 - $13.00.


Yes, corned beef is good - im not much of a fan but it works great accordinto my late spouse who was a corned-beef man....


----------



## Davarm

Davarm said:


> Well people, I am working on one as I type that may get the interest of some of you. Many of us have developed a taste for cheese and different cheese products, me included. I have successfully canned cheese, mostly Velveeta and I know of at least one forum member who has canned cheddar successfully.
> 
> Do any of you make cheese at home? Im pretty sure the answer to that is a yes, but how many of you have made it with Powdered Milk?
> 
> I had a wild thought tonight while I was going over some of my dehydrated recipe ideas and I thought "Why Not" try making Mozzarella from powdered milk?
> 
> Well I did it! The ball of cheese that formed was not Perfect Mozzarella, it seemed kind of dry but that was probably because I used milk with 0% milk fat. Milk that is normally used has some milk fat in it which may be why it is softer and more moist, further experiments will tell for sure.
> 
> Anyway, here is how I did it.
> 
> I used 1 25.6 ounce box of Non Fat Dry Milk mixed with 16 cups of hot water.
> 
> I put the pan with the milk in it in a larger pan filled with water(double boiler) and brought it up to about 140 degreese.
> 
> I then put in 1/4 cup of distilled white vinegar in and stired it constantly for about 5 minutes. The curds started forming immediately .
> 
> I then let the pot stand for about 15 minutes to cool down and "finish up". The Whey is a light green color.
> 
> I dipped the Curd out and into a colander lined with cheese cloth and starting "twisting" it to remove excess water.
> 
> After it cooled, I put it in a bowl of Whey to sit until I can figure out what to do with it.
> 
> My youngest daughter and I cut a piece and tasted it, her comment was her standard answer for things that I do that pleasantly surprise her "Dad, That just isnt right".
> 
> It was pretty good and was recognizable as Mozzarella. It needs some work such as salting the milk before the vinegar is added but it is a keeper.
> 
> The 1 pound 9.6 ounce box of powdered milk produced 1 pound 5 ozs of cheese.


I brought a #10 sized can of Whole Milk Powder out of the "Pantry" and gave a try at making cheese out of whole milk rather than the Non Fat Dry Milk Powder.

It was a completely different experience. First, I used 7 cups of Milk Powder, to 7 quarts of "HOT" water.

I put it in the double boiler and 3/4 cup of distilled white vinegar and stirred. The curdling did not start immediately but progressed fairly slowly and when it seemed to stop, I removed it from the double boiler and let it sit for about 1/2 hour.

The curd did not melt together like with the skim milk and did not form as big curds. But I strained it through cheese cloth placed in a colander then pressed it with a gallon jug of water for about an hour.

What I got was neither Mozzarella or curds that would form a brick. I do not know what to do with this, but I will let it firm up for a while then put it back in the whey overnight and see what it turns into in the morning.

If any of you have any cheese experience I could use the Help???

7 cups of Whole Milk Powder 
7 quarts of water
Produced 42 ounces of "Stuff", cheese I presume....Tasted like Feta or Ricotta


----------



## Davarm

We decided that the "stuff" made from whole milk powder is Feta so I packed it into a quart jar and put it in the fridge and am going to make a pasta dish tomorrow(or later today) and use in place of the Feta. 

The leftover that would not fit in the quart jar, I put in a blender with a drained can of black olives and a clove of raw garlic and pureed it. I slowly poured the black olive juice in until the blender "caught" and started blending. This is some Good Stuff. Tasted none better(that I remember 30 years ago) while I was stationed in Italy.

The taste definitely was not hindered by it being made from milk powder.


----------



## Rachel

TMI Baked Oatmeal
* ½ cup oil
* 1 cup sugar (wht.or brn.)
* 2 eggs , beaten
* 3 cups oatmeal
* 2 teaspoons baking powder
* 1 teaspoon salt
* 1 cup milk

Directions:
Mix together oil, sugar and eggs. Add oatmeal, baking powder, salt and milk. Bake 30 minute at 350°. Serve with warm sweetened milk with cinnamon.

This can be made very easily with powdered milk and eggs (or mayo). We used to eat it all the time that way, actually! The recipe is from a book called Feeding the Multitudes - it uses mainly #10 can portions and is good, hearty food. I scaled it down to feed 6, this recipe normally feeds 30.


----------



## westbrook

this would make a great sticky! as a sticky it will be easy to add to and others to find.

pretty please?


----------



## bunkerbob

westbrook said:


> this would make a great sticky! as a sticky it will be easy to add to and others to find.
> 
> pretty please?


Already then, done!

BB


----------



## westbrook

thank you.


----------



## neldarez

westbrook said:


> this would make a great sticky! as a sticky it will be easy to add to and others to find.
> 
> pretty please?


whats a sticky and how do I use it?


----------



## bunkerbob

It's basically a thread that stays "bumped", so that it doesn't get lost. It's always at the top

BB


----------



## neldarez

great idea...thanks a lot:2thumb:


----------



## westbrook

egg replacer

Flaxseed 

1 egg = 1 tablespoon of ground flaxseed and 3 tablespoons of water.

Mix together in a small bowl. In a few minutes, the mixture will become thick and glutinous


----------



## cree77

*Coconut oil*



Rachel said:


> Davarm, that is brilliant! I wonder if you added fat somehow if it would help? Oil, lard, I dunno?


Consider Coconut oil. It does not have to be refrigerated, can be food sealed. Is a very healthy fat.. also good for burns, skin softener plus its chemical free (raw/organic)..


----------



## westbrook

Chocolate Fudge Easter Eggs


1/4 pound butter; melted
2 3-5/8 ounce packages chocolate pudding mix
1/2 cup milk
1 pound confectioners' sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla
8 ounces dipping chocolate

Combine butter, pudding mix and milk. Bring to boiling and simmer 2 minutes, stirring constantly. Remove from heat. Add sugar and vanilla; stir until smooth. When cool enough to handle, shape into eggs and place on wax paper lined tray. Chill until firm. Melt chocolate, dip cooled eggs. Place on wax paper. Let stand until coating hardens. Makes 2-1/2 lb. of filling. 


Peanut Butter Easter Eggs


6 tbsp melted butter
1/3 C. light corn syrup
2 t. vanilla extract
1/2 t. salt
3 1/2 C. confectioners sugar
1 1/2 C. creamy peanut butter
Chocolate Coating:
2 boxes (8 oz each) Hershey's semisweet baking chocolate broken into pieces
3 T. + 1-1/2 tsp shortening (not margarine or oil)

Mix butter, corn syrup, vanilla and salt. Gradually add sugar and peanut butter, beating until blended. Sprinkle about 1 T. additional powdered sugar on flat surface. Spoon peanut butter mixture onto prepared surface. Knead about 5 minutes. Using 1-1/2 t. mixture per candy, shape into egg form. Place on wax paper covered pan. Refrigerate 1-2 hours.


----------



## Davarm

Cream of Potato-Broccoli and Chicken Soup

I recently wanted to make a soup with the Broccoli Stock that I put up in early February. When
I went out to till the garden for the first time of the spring I noticed that the broccoli had survived
the winter and was starting to flower. I could not let it go to waste even though it was kinda 
stringy and a little strong tasteing. I decided to boil and strain it and make stock for soups but
didn't get the chance to test it out until last week.

Here is what I did.

Ingredients
1 Quart Broccoli Stock
1 Quart Chicken Stock
1 Pint Chicken Breast
1/2 to 3/4 Cup Flour(forgot to measure)
Enough butter(canned) to brown the flour
1 7oz Can of Cream(Nestle)
1 Cup Dehydrated Broccoli Flourettes(boiled and drained)
2 Cups Dehydrated Potatoes(boiled and drained)
Enough Olive Oil to brown the Potatoes in
1/4 Cup Roasted Dehydrated Garlic(soaked in HOT water to rehydrate and drained)
Dehydrated Grated Cheddar Cheese

Directions
Boil and drain the broccoli and potatoes(individually) and sat them aside.

Brown the potatoes and garlic in the olive oil(careful not to scoarch the garlic)

Brown the flour in the butter(until golden)

Add the broccoli and chicken stock to the browned flour and whisk to prevent lumps.

Add the cream to the stock and flour.

Simmer until it starts to thicken and add the ckicken, broccoli and potatoes.

Let it simmer a little longer until the soup is fully thickened

Put some of the cheese in the bottom of a bowl and ladel in the soup and let it stand
for about 5 minutes to soften and melt the cheese, then eat.

This is not a low calorie Health Food soup, it will fill you up and make a complete meal when served
with a piece of cornbread. It came out surprisingly good and with the potatoes and flour browned,
prior to adding to the soup, had a good nutty flavor similar to Campbells Potato Broccoli soup. I have 
added this soup to my list of meals to make out of Prep Foods.


----------



## neldarez

You totally amaze me........I've never heard of broccoli stock, barely knew about chicken stock! Did you can the broccoli stock? How do you know to do this stuff? That's the question I ask when I read most of the peoples sharing, how did they learn that? I'm still young enough to learn and more than willing! ps. I'm teaching a young gal how to can chicken on Wednesday, that's a good feeling.


----------



## Davarm

neldarez said:


> You totally amaze me........I've never heard of broccoli stock, barely knew about chicken stock! Did you can the broccoli stock? How do you know to do this stuff? That's the question I ask when I read most of the peoples sharing, how did they learn that? I'm still young enough to learn and more than willing! ps. I'm teaching a young gal how to can chicken on Wednesday, that's a good feeling.


I like to eat! , I spent alot of time with my grandparents(I had 3 sets-figure that out) who lived through the depression. One grandmother would always tell my brother and I to "drink the juice" of vegetables that were cooked, served and finished off during a meal(she let nothing go to waste-she would wash and reuse aluminum foil and plastic bags). We got to like it and she would sometimes jar up the Broths or Juices from meals and send it home with us, canning it just seemed like the next step. Sauerkraut juice was always my favorite.

It kinda rubbed of on me to find a way to use everything you have...have had some real flops, like Salsa Jelly...noooot a keeper.:lolsmash:

It is rewarding to teach someone a new skill, feels good doesn't it. I must have made quite a few people here feel pretty good in that respect. Have learned a lot.


----------



## mdprepper

Here you go Davarm:kiss::

*Pantry Chocolate Cake*

This cake is mixed directly in the cake pan. Do NOT grease or flour your cake pan.

Preheat oven 350 degrees.

Take the following ingredients and whisk them together in an UNGREASED 9x13 cake pan.

3cups flour
2cups sugar
8Tbls cocoa powder
2tsp baking soda
2tsp salt

In a separate container mix

3/4cup oil
1tsp vanilla
2Tbls vinegar
2cups cold water

Pour the liquid in to the flour mixture all at once. Stir until ingredients are thoroughly blended, but do not over mix.

Bake 45-50 min or until toothpick inserted in center comes out clean.

Recipe can be halved to make a single 8" layer.


----------



## Davarm

I came in from the garden this evening and thought I would do something with a jar of chicken. 

Here is what I came up with.

1 quart jar of chicken
2 tablespoons chicken bullion
handful of cilantro (dried)
garlic(powder) to taste
cumin to taste
1 large onion (I used a fresh one)
Oil
salt to taste
chili powder(I used about 2 tablespoons of what I grew last year)

I sauteed the onion, cumin, cilantro and garlic in a large cast iron skillet until the onion was translucent. Added the chicken(dark meat) including broth, chili powder, bullion and salt them simmered until the broth cooked out.

I put this over a bed of rice with a jar of home canned tomatoes and peppers added after it had cooked.

I am eating it as I type with a tortilla but the DD's passed on that(the tortilla).

It is a good way to use the canned chicken for those of you that are not really fond of it.


----------



## Davarm

mdprepper said:


> Here you go Davarm:kiss::
> 
> *Pantry Chocolate Cake*
> 
> This cake is mixed directly in the cake pan. Do NOT grease or flour your cake pan.
> 
> Preheat oven 350 degrees.
> 
> Take the following ingredients and whisk them together in an UNGREASED 9x13 cake pan.
> 
> 3cups flour
> 2cups sugar
> 8Tbls cocoa powder
> 2tsp baking soda
> 2tsp salt
> 
> In a separate container mix
> 
> 3/4cup oil
> 1tsp vanilla
> 2Tbls vinegar
> 2cups cold water
> 
> Pour the liquid in to the flour mixture all at once. Stir until ingredients are thoroughly blended, but do not over mix.
> 
> Bake 45-50 min or until toothpick inserted in center comes out clean.
> 
> Recipe can be halved to make a single 8" layer.


That was pretty good and was easy to make. Got any more recipes like that hidden away anywhere?


----------



## Davarm

My youngest DD used the leftover chicken to make a pan of enchilada's, they were good, you can add that to the list of things to do with canned chicken.



Davarm said:


> I came in from the garden this evening and thought I would do something with a jar of chicken.
> 
> Here is what I came up with.
> 
> 1 quart jar of chicken
> 2 tablespoons chicken bullion
> handful of cilantro (dried)
> garlic(powder) to taste
> cumin to taste
> 1 large onion (I used a fresh one)
> Oil
> salt to taste
> chili powder(I used about 2 tablespoons of what I grew last year)
> 
> I sauteed the onion, cumin, cilantro and garlic in a large cast iron skillet until the onion was translucent. Added the chicken(dark meat) including broth, chili powder, bullion and salt them simmered until the broth cooked out.
> 
> I put this over a bed of rice with a jar of home canned tomatoes and peppers added after it had cooked.
> 
> I am eating it as I type with a tortilla but the DD's passed on that(the tortilla).
> 
> It is a good way to use the canned chicken for those of you that are not really fond of it.


----------



## cybergranny

*Apple bake*

This is kinda of storage hope it's ok to post. You know use what you store and store what you use. 
4 phyllo sheets
1/2 stick butter melted
1/2 cup sugar or xylentol
tsp cinnimon
3-4 cups dehydrated apples.
Pour boiling water over apples to cover and let sit to rehydrate. Add more water as needed. Mix apples with sugar and cinnimon. Place 4 large sheets of phyllo in a 9x12 baking dish. Half of the sheets will be hanging outside of the pan. Working quickly brush each of the sheets in the pan with melted butter, put apple filling in pan and spread evenly. Brush remaining sheets with butter as you flip each of the halves over the apples. Mine didn't quite fit to the end so I took another phyllo sheet folded in half and laid over the top from the apple exposed side. Brush with butter and tuck in all around the sides. Sprinkle top with sugar cinnimon mixture. Bake at 350 for approximately 1 hour.
Family came home and sampled even before dinner and approved.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## pixieduster

Yummy! I'm trying that one.


----------



## neldarez

what's a phyllo sheet?


----------



## cybergranny

neldarez said:


> what's a phyllo sheet?


Paper thin flour sheets stacked together (about 20). Hard to handle and dry out very fast. However, mine tore a lot and it didn't matter in the finished product. I think they are made with just flour and water. We buy them at a restaurant service store. Come in a long thin box in the freezer section. My hubby had to get them for me and I told him just to ask. Had a lot left over from making Greek spinach pie last week so I'm dreaming up things to use them for.


----------



## mdprepper

cybergranny said:


> Had a lot left over from making Greek spinach pie last week so I'm dreaming up things to use them for.


How about Baklava?

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/baklava/


----------



## JayJay

Davarm said:


> That was pretty good and was easy to make. Got any more recipes like that hidden away anywhere?


I'm not sleepy--in a cooking mood...have a great icing recipe for that cake.

Thanks, ya'll!


----------



## neldarez

mdprepper said:


> How about Baklava?
> 
> http://allrecipes.com/recipe/baklava/


How do you respond to a portion of a post like you did above? I don't know how to do that...........thanx


----------



## neldarez

JayJay said:


> I'm not sleepy--in a cooking mood...have a great icing recipe for that cake.
> 
> Thanks, ya'll!


are you going to share?? hmmmm, please........


----------



## mdprepper

neldarez said:


> How do you respond to a portion of a post like you did above? I don't know how to do that...........thanx


After you hit the quote button, put your cursor in the quoted portion and delete the parts you do not want. I highlight large sections at a time and hit my delete button. If it is just a sentence or two, I put the cursor at the end of the last word I want to delete and hit the backspace button until I remove all that I want to. Just make sure that you do not delete the brackets [ ] or it will not quote correctly.


----------



## JayJay

neldarez said:


> are you going to share?? hmmmm, please........


Here goes and the cake was simple and it was(is) great---and I 
DON'T NEED THIS SINCE I REALLY NEED TO LOSE 10 LBS..PLUS!!!

This chocolate frosting is fudge-like, not smooth-like and super easy:
Mix 1 cup of sugar and 3 TB cornstarch with 6 TB cocoa powder.(just a dash of salt.)
Add 1 cup boiling water; stir till mixture thickens on medium heat.
Remove from heat, stir in 3 or 4 TB butter and 1 tsp vanilla....VOILA...easy icing.
Great when cake is available, but no commercial icing is, too.:ignore:


----------



## mdprepper

JayJay said:


> Here goes and the cake was simple and it was(is) great---and I
> DON'T NEED THIS SINCE I REALLY NEED TO LOSE 10 LBS..PLUS!!!
> 
> This chocolate frosting is fudge-like, not smooth-like and super easy:
> Mix 1 cup of sugar and 3 TB cornstarch with 6 TB cocoa powder.(just a dash of salt.)
> Add 1 cup boiling water; stir till mixture thickens on medium heat.
> Remove from heat, stir in 3 or 4 TB butter and 1 tsp vanilla....VOILA...easy icing.
> Great when cake is available, but no commercial icing is, too.:ignore:


Sounds yummy! You could add a little instant coffee to the boiling water and make it a mocha frosting. I may have to try that.


----------



## neldarez

mdprepper said:


> After you hit the quote button, put your cursor in the quoted portion and delete the parts you do not want. I highlight large sections at a time and hit my delete button. If it is just a sentence or two, I put the cursor at the end of the last word I want to delete and hit the backspace button until I remove all that I want to. Just make sure that you do not delete the brackets [ ] or it will not quote correctly.


thank you so much!!  I'm feeling more computer literate by the minute!


----------



## neldarez

JayJay said:


> Here goes and the cake was simple and it was(is) great---and I
> DON'T NEED THIS SINCE I REALLY NEED TO LOSE 10 LBS..PLUS!!!
> 
> This chocolate frosting is fudge-like, not smooth-like and super easy:
> Mix 1 cup of sugar and 3 TB cornstarch with 6 TB cocoa powder.(just a dash of salt.)
> Add 1 cup boiling water; stir till mixture thickens on medium heat.
> Remove from heat, stir in 3 or 4 TB butter and 1 tsp vanilla....VOILA...easy icing.
> Great when cake is available, but no commercial icing is, too.:ignore:


thanks, I printed it right out!


----------



## neldarez

I put away dry beans in 1999 and today I cooked a batch of white beans up and made my very first baked beans from scratch....they were delicious! wow, I'm really impressed with me today...lol:2thumb:


----------



## Davarm

JayJay said:


> Here goes and the cake was simple and it was(is) great---and I
> DON'T NEED THIS SINCE I REALLY NEED TO LOSE 10 LBS..PLUS!!!
> 
> This chocolate frosting is fudge-like, not smooth-like and super easy:
> Mix 1 cup of sugar and 3 TB cornstarch with 6 TB cocoa powder.(just a dash of salt.)
> Add 1 cup boiling water; stir till mixture thickens on medium heat.
> Remove from heat, stir in 3 or 4 TB butter and 1 tsp vanilla....VOILA...easy icing.
> Great when cake is available, but no commercial icing is, too.:ignore:


Hey JayJay, would you mind putting this recipe in "Recipes From Stored Foods", it looks like it would fit into the "Stored Food" category.

That way it will stay close to the cake recipe for those that are interested.

I was copying all the recipes to put together as a book for the forum members but I had a computer crash and that file was the only one I had not backed up. Haven't gotten around to redoing yet.


----------



## JayJay

Davarm said:


> Hey JayJay, would you mind putting this recipe in "Recipes From Stored Foods", it looks like it would fit into the "Stored Food" category.
> 
> That way it will stay close to the cake recipe for those that are interested.
> 
> I was copying all the recipes to put together as a book for the forum members but I had a computer crash and that file was the only one I had not backed up. Haven't gotten around to redoing yet.


Okie Dokie...will do.:beercheer:

Uhh..I thought this was it...the link???


----------



## Davarm

JayJay said:


> Okie Dokie...will do.:beercheer:
> 
> Uhh..I thought this was it...the link???


Yea, I realized that after I made the post, the late nights and early mornings are catching up to me.

I thought I would leave the post there and see what comments it would generate. 

It seems that people are either being polite or not many people are reading the thread.


----------



## pixieduster

I'm reading. Have my moments all to often. (Airhead!). Thanks for making a book of all of them. Very helpful for this airhead. : )


----------



## JayJay

Davarm said:


> Yea, I realized that after I made the post, the late nights and early mornings are catching up to me.
> 
> I thought I would leave the post there and see what comments it would generate.
> 
> It seems that people are either being polite or not many people are reading the thread.


Okie Dokie...again.


----------



## Davarm

While we are on the subject of News and Current Evens......Just kidding, not that sleep deprived(yet).


----------



## neldarez

Davarm said:


> While we are on the subject of News and Current Evens......Just kidding, not that sleep deprived(yet).


You didn't listen when I warned you about burning the candle at both ends! Go take another epsom bath, that always helps....chocolate helps with sleep deprivation and actually anything else that could possibly trouble a person! Take care of yourself young man, you have to keep up your strength so you can keep up with the 3 yr., old!:2thumb:


----------



## Davarm

For those of you who like fried squash, I tried re-hydrating a bowl of zucchini that I dehydrated yesterday then fried it up, Came out IMO better than fried fresh. 

I poured boiling water over a bowl of sliced dried zucchini, covered it and allowed it to sit for about 15 minutes. Poured off the water and allowed it to damp dry then coated it in salted and peppered fine ground white cornmeal.

Dropped it into a pan of hot oil and it cooked a lot quicker than fresh, cooked it to a dark golden brown, dipped it out and let it cool.

Good Stuff, I am going to be dehydrating quite a lot more zucchini this year.


----------



## JayJay

I have a recipe for pickled squash that is soooo good.:congrat:
Anyone wants?? Let me know.


----------



## timmie

yes please post it i am always looking for new and different recipes to try


----------



## Davarm

*Fried Dehydrated Okra*

I have been dehydrating Okra and finally got around to trying it fried, It was a keeper. Not quite like fresh but definitely as good.

Here is what I did:

I put about 2 cups of dried okra in a large bowl, poured boiling water over it, covered it and let it sit for about 10 minutes, until it was soft.

I then poured it into a colander and let it drain for about 10 more minutes, until most of the slime had dripped through.

Covered the entire bowl with flour(I usually use fine ground cornmeal but was out and didn't feel like grinding more) and mixed until the okra was separated and completely coated.

I removed the pieces from the bowl with a "Spider", sifting out all the random chunks of flour.

Dropped the Okra into a pot of very hot oil and let cook until brown.

Removed and put on a plate covered in a layer of paper towels to drain then Ate It.

When the Okra was covered in boiling water and allowed to "rehydrate", it was pretty much cooked so you need to be careful while coating it in flour or meal to keep from tearing it to pieces. It also does not require much cooking time so be careful how long you cook it.


----------



## Davarm

*Fried Dehydrated Zucchini*

Several days ago, I also rehydrated and deep fried a pan of Zucchini, it came out great. IMO better than fresh.

I poured boiling water over a bowl of dried zucchini slices and allowed it to sit for about 10 minutes.

Then, piece by piece, removed the slices from the bowl of water and coated them in fine ground cornmeal.

I fried the slices in very hot oil until they were light golden brown and let them drain on paper towels.

Definitely another Keeper.


----------



## LilRedHen

Davarm said:


> Several days ago, I also rehydrated and deep fried a pan of Zucchini, it came out great. IMO better than fresh.


When you dehydrated the squash, okra and zucchini, how thick did you slice them, what temp and approx how long? Thanks for the rehydration tips, too.

My squash are beginning to come in and with 2 100' rows of okra, I will be looking for ways to do something with it after I can and pickle it.


----------



## Davarm

I slice the Okra about 1/2 inch thick, that seems to dry pretty well and is thick enough when rehydrated that it does not fall apart.

The Squash, I like it about 1/4 inch thick but it takes a long time to dry at that thickness so I usually go a little thinner. I use a higher heat for squash also, about 135-140, and it does take a long time to dry compared to other veggies. I did before and after weight checks and found that Zucchini "can" contain as much as 75% or more water.

If you slice the squash 1/4 inch or more thick it could take upwards of 18 hours to completely dry.


----------



## neldarez

Davarm said:


> I have been dehydrating Okra and finally got around to trying it fried, It was a keeper. Not quite like fresh but definitely as good.
> 
> Here is what I did:
> 
> I put about 2 cups of dried okra in a large bowl, poured boiling water over it, covered it and let it sit for about 10 minutes, until it was soft.
> 
> I then poured it into a colander and let it drain for about 10 more minutes, until most of the slime had dripped through.
> 
> Covered the entire bowl with flour(I usually use fine ground cornmeal but was out and didn't feel like grinding more) and mixed until the okra was separated and completely coated.
> 
> I removed the pieces from the bowl with a "Spider", sifting out all the random chunks of flour.
> 
> Dropped the Okra into a pot of very hot oil and let cook until brown.
> 
> Removed and put on a plate covered in a layer of paper towels to drain then Ate It.
> 
> When the Okra was covered in boiling water and allowed to "rehydrate", it was pretty much cooked so you need to be careful while coating it in flour or meal to keep from tearing it to pieces. It also does not require much cooking time so be careful how long you cook it.


I haven't asked many questions lately, have you noticed?? 
You grind your own corn...lol, yes Jack, I will learn! umm, where do you buy the corn? what kind of corn? If it's not ground really fine then is it cornmeal? You'd think I'd get it sooner or later huh!!


----------



## Davarm

neldarez said:


> I haven't asked many questions lately, have you noticed??
> You grind your own corn...lol, yes Jack, I will learn! umm, where do you buy the corn? what kind of corn? If it's not ground really fine then is it cornmeal? You'd think I'd get it sooner or later huh!!


Yes Ms Nelda, I have noticed that you have not asked alot of questions lately, I was wondering if I had made you mad or something, have I? Hope not!

Yeeaaa, I grind my own cornmeal. For a long time I wondered why cornbread didn't taste like I remembered it. I used to love it and it just never tasted the same. Sooo, when I finally bought my grain mill a few years ago, my first grind was some field corn I had in a jar in the kitchen. I made a batch of from it and it was just like I remembered, I have not bought any since then.

You can course grind the corn for "Corn Mush", medium grind for cornbread or fine grind for coating veggies or fish. Love it! I planted some Blue Hopi corn in the garden as a wind break this year and was going to try it but dont think it will make anything, my garden just does not like corn.

I am one of the crazies that buys my corn(and wheat) from a feed store, I know the owner and he can tell me right down to the field, where the corn comes from(he cant be that specific with wheat). It is always clean and even dust free. There is another store just across the street and I tried a bag from them(it was cheaper) and wound up pouring the entire 50 pound bag into the compost pile(man did it stink after the first rain). It was full of debris and many of the kernels were cracked, had mold and I would not even feed it to the deer in the area.

Just regular agri-business field corn is what I buy, but, if I could afford it I would definitely order Organic grain and use it instead.


----------



## neldarez

Davarm said:


> Yes Ms Nelda, I have noticed that you have not asked alot of questions lately, I was wondering if I had made you mad or something, have I? Hope not!
> 
> Yeeaaa, I grind my own cornmeal. For a long time I wondered why cornbread didn't taste like I remembered it. I used to love it and it just never tasted the same. Sooo, when I finally bought my grain mill a few years ago, my first grind was some field corn I had in a jar in the kitchen. I made a batch of from it and it was just like I remembered, I have not bought any since then.
> 
> You can course grind the corn for "Corn Mush", medium grind for cornbread or fine grind for coating veggies or fish. Love it! I planted some Blue Hopi corn in the garden as a wind break this year and was going to try it but dont think it will make anything, my garden just does not like corn.
> 
> I am one of the crazies that buys my corn(and wheat) from a feed store, I know the owner and he can tell me right down to the field, where the corn comes from(he cant be that specific with wheat). It is always clean and even dust free. There is another store just across the street and I tried a bag from them(it was cheaper) and wound up pouring the entire 50 pound bag into the compost pile(man did it stink after the first rain). It was full of debris and many of the kernels were cracked, had mold and I would not even feed it to the deer in the area.
> 
> Just regular agri-business field corn is what I buy, but, if I could afford it I would definitely order Organic grain and use it instead.


You have never made me mad, good grief, I just wonder how many superman capes you have! ( notice the big grin!) You do just about everything...hmmm, maybe everything! 
That's amazing that it's all in the texture of the grind, I'll have to go ask them at my feed store, they'll probably laugh for a day....they can be snots! Thanks for the info..
:wave:


----------



## diannamarsolek

i like to use lye on mine before i grind it


----------



## Davarm

diannamarsolek said:


> i like to use lye on mine before i grind it


Do you make hominy or just wash it in lye and let it dry? When I was a kid we used lye when making the hominy but as an adult, I have found that I prefer the taste of the "Masa" and "Hominy" when Lime is used instead. I have a 3 year old grandson running around so Its not always a good idea to have the "Hard Stuff(lye)" out in the kitchen.


----------



## Davarm

neldarez said:


> You have never made me mad, good grief, I just wonder how many superman capes you have! ( notice the big grin!) You do just about everything...hmmm, maybe everything!
> That's amazing that it's all in the texture of the grind, I'll have to go ask them at my feed store, they'll probably laugh for a day....they can be snots! Thanks for the info..
> :wave:


Funny you should bring up superman capes, the grandson likes to play superman. He and I sometimes put them on(capes) and run around the house "fighting the bad guys" and have blast doing it(drives the DD nuts).

I decided a while back that I wanted my daughters to learn all they could about the way things were done in the "olden days(when I was a kid, and before)". I was fortunate enough to have seen many of these things done by my Grand and Great Grandparents. I just cant let those things die out.

Many "Feed Store" people can tend to be pretty uppity, snooty and mightier than thou, if you let them know you are eating feed grain. Thats why I prefer to do business with the guy I personally know, he has several customers who do what I do with it and he is very helpful and open about what he sells. Great Guy.

(bugs for desert tonight! Gotta love em)


----------



## mdprepper

I went looking for "slow carb" recipes and wanted to try using Quinoa. I went to my local grocery store and they only carried Quinoa already seasoned  I decided to go shopping in my pantry instead  and made some changes to the recipe.

Here is the original recipe link: http://allrecipes.com/recipe/quinoa-and-black-beans/

Here is my recipe:

Barley and Black Beans

1 tsp olive oil
1 small onion chopped fine
3 cloves garlic minced fine
3/4 cup dried barley
15 oz can vegetable broth
water*
1 tsp cumin
1/4 tsp cayenne powder
salt and pepper to taste
15 oz can of corn (rinsed)
15 oz can of black beans (rinsed)

Saute onion in olive oil. When translucent add garlic, saute for another minute. Add can of vegetable broth, barley and one can of water*. Add cumin, cayenne, salt and pepper. Simmer 20-30 minutes. **I had to add another can of water at about 20 minutes, it was absorbing fast and the barley was still tough at that point** When barley is soft add rinsed black beans and corn. Simmer 5 minutes to heat through.

I served this with baked Tilapia. I also had sliced avocado, shredded cheddar cheese and fat free sour cream on the side. Hubby loved it. My son wants me to add shredded chicken to it and make a main course with soft wheat tortillas and salsa. Such a smart boy!!


----------



## Davarm

*Zucchin - Bean Soup*

I wanted to make a soup from preps last night and I decided on a Zucchini Bean Soup.

1 Quart Jar Zucchini (turning orange ripe, peeled and seeded prior to canning)
1 Cup Dehydrated Pinto Beans
1/4 Cup Ground Dehydrated Pinto Beans
1 7.6 Ounce Can Nestle Cream
1 tbsp Chicken Bullion
2 Cups Water
Salt to Taste.

Mix the ingredients together and simmer over a medium heat until the beans are soft.

The Zucchini can be slightly mashed if they are not already but I like it with some chunks, it adds some substance.

Additional seasonings are good, garlic and onion powder work as does a little basil and black pepper.

This recipe is fairly Diabetic Friendly, the cream maybe not so for the cholesterol but the only thing in the soup that will affect the Blood Sugar levels are the Beans and the milk liquids in the cream but per serving, that is moderate. Milk can be used instead of cream(for cholesterol) it will raise the Blood Sugar more than the cream.


----------



## cas4green

Hello CyberGranny,

We are going to try this Apple bake recipe for our family Christmas get together and then again when we visit my wife's family in Mich. during our Feb. trip(from Montague & Grand Rapids to Port Hope in the Thumb). So, as with our once a year trip north this Georgian barrels through the snow bringing all the yummy southern comfort foods.


Hello Davarm,

Was wondering how the cookbook was coming along and whether it was to late to add to it? I have some very large recipes as well as simple ones, all pulled from my head years back....like "No bread french toast and No chicken, chicken & dumplings".

This whole section has been a great read and as food is everything for survival it makes it all the better then just gun prepping!


----------



## readytogo

Davarm said:


> Most of us have food stores of one kind or another however, I have seen questions posted as to how to use the stored items. I have visited other sites and seen elaborate recipes that would more likely be seen on a Fine Dining Restaurant Menu than a "Prepper" site. If you store all those food items/ingredients, like one of the people on the Nat Geo Prepper Shows does, more power to you but most of us dont.
> 
> What I would like to see are some good, appetizing and basic dishes that would likely be on your menus when "TSHTF". Dishes that include staples like potatoes canned and dehydrated, Dried meats and fish made into good main dishes, vegetable dishes and good basic breads, to include cornbreads, biscuits, spoon breads as well as yeast breads.
> 
> We cant forget desserts and comfort foods. Those things that would take you out of the area of just surviving and into the realm of "Living".
> 
> It is going to be hard for me to come up with these as I very seldom measure in my cooking, this frustrates many people I try to explain dishes to, especially my daughters.
> 
> I know recipes pop up here and there but I haven't seen them presented in one spot, preferably in the same thread where someone on this site could possibly put together a Cook Book. That would be a big Plus for all of us who store basic ingredients and dont have big stockpiles of commercially prepared freeze dried and dehydraed foods.
> 
> I will start it off with the Banana Bread recipe I posted a while back.
> 
> Banana Nut Bread
> 
> Wets
> 2 Cups Sugar
> 1 ½ Cups Oil
> 3 Large Eggs
> 2 Tblspns Vanilla
> 
> Drys
> 3 Cups All Purpose Flour
> 1 Tblspn Baking Soda
> 1 Tblspn Salt
> ½ Cup Chopped Nuts
> 
> 2 Cups Mashed Ripe Bananas
> 
> Mix wets and dries separately then mix together. When mixed, add Bananas and Nuts.
> 
> Bake in greased/floured bunt pan at 325 for 1 hour 20 minutes.
> 
> Bake in mini-loaf pans(5 23/32 x3 5/16 x 1 7/8) at 325 for 1 hour
> (1 recipe makes 5 mini-loaf pans)
> 
> Bake in regular loaf pan at 325 for 1hour and 20 minutes.
> 
> Rehydrate Bananas
> Place 2 cups dried banana slices in a bowl large enough to hold them and water enough to completely cover them to 1 inch above slices. Cover with boiling water and let stand unil all the slices are tender.
> 
> The bananas will turn dark just like over ripe bananas. Pour off the water and set aside. Mash the bananas or use a stick blender to puree them and they are ready to add to the other ingredients.
> 
> Eggs
> Place 3 rounded tablespoons of fine egg powder, or 4 rounded tablespoons of course powder into a tall drinking glass type container. Add 10 to 13 1/2 tablespoons warm water to the glass and set aside to soak for about 5-10 minutes.
> 
> When all the egg solids are soft, mix with a stick blender until smooth. If the mixture seems thicker than it should be add water until it is the same consistancy of fresh eggs. The eggs are ready to add to the ingredients.


I like your ideas, I was taught in the Army by a Italian Pastry Chef and a Korean cook, my first 14 years practically in a farm butchering, making sausages, hams and preserving meats which I still do, why buy hams at $7 per pound when pork sell for $.69 cents, anyway I collect cooking books and read the history of food from all over the world .
Next time you baked banana breads,muffins,carrot cakes that type of breads eliminated the oil and used apple sauce, no fat, I make my own fresh dough but for a quick breakfast a tube of flaky butter biscuits roll with a sausage and apple/cinnamon on the side will make a nice breakfast, specially on a cold mornings, will also make nice apple turnovers, a good pie dough is also great for baked turnover, meats and sweets, I make them overnight for 
morning time. Hope this ideas work for you and anybody else.


----------



## cantinawest

*Wheat Sausage*

Here is a recipe I found from a food storage and prepping site called simplyprepared.com

It looks like it might taste good and you can never have too many ways to prepare wheat for consumption.

I can easily make this with my solar cookers as well.

WHEAT SAUSAGE

1 cup cooked whole wheat, ground
1/2 teaspoon dried marjoram leaves
1/2 teaspoon rubbed sage
1/8 teaspoon onion powder
1/8 teaspoon garlic powder
1 teaspoon brown sugar
Dash cayenne pepper
1/8 teaspoon liquid smoke
1 teaspoon beef bouillon granules
1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce

Combine all ingredients. Form into 4 patties. Cook over medium heat in 1 tablespoon vegetable oil. Fry until crisp; turn and cook second side until crisp.


----------



## Davarm

That looks interesting, I'm going to try it in the next few days and I'll post how it came out.

I have a quart jar of wheat I boiled, dehydrated then ran through the grain mill and course ground, I think that should work if I'm understanding what your recipe is trying to do.

Anyway, I'll post the results.



cantinawest said:


> Here is a recipe I found from a food storage and prepping site called simplyprepared.com
> 
> It looks like it might taste good and you can never have too many ways to prepare wheat for consumption.
> 
> I can easily make this with my solar cookers as well.
> 
> WHEAT SAUSAGE
> 
> 1 cup cooked whole wheat, ground
> 1/2 teaspoon dried marjoram leaves
> 1/2 teaspoon rubbed sage
> 1/8 teaspoon onion powder
> 1/8 teaspoon garlic powder
> 1 teaspoon brown sugar
> Dash cayenne pepper
> 1/8 teaspoon liquid smoke
> 1 teaspoon beef bouillon granules
> 1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
> 
> Combine all ingredients. Form into 4 patties. Cook over medium heat in 1 tablespoon vegetable oil. Fry until crisp; turn and cook second side until crisp.


----------



## cantinawest

I wasn't sure if it called for grinding the wheat after it dried again or grinding it when it was soft and moist when it is in the form of recently cooked wheat, or wheat berries.

I am going to attempt it with a moist, recently cooked wheat berries.


----------



## Davarm

cantinawest said:


> I wasn't sure if it called for grinding the wheat after it dried again or grinding it when it was soft and moist when it is in the form of recently cooked wheat, or wheat berries.
> 
> I am going to attempt it with a moist, recently cooked wheat berries.


I guess I should have specified, I'm going to recook the wheat first!lol


----------



## JayJay

Did you know it's possible to can cream cheese??
I did and used a pint jar 6 months later--it was fine.

This banana bread is different, but great taste and easy.
8 oz. warmed cream cheese
1 cup sugar
2 eggs(dehydrated/powdered are fine)
1 crushed banana
2 cups Bisquick
1/2 tsp. ginger---1/2 tsp. nutmeg---1/2 tsp. cinnamon (or to taste)


----------



## weedygarden

*Falafel*

Falafel

1 lb. dried garbanzo beans, cooked
1 small onion finely chopped
1/4 cup fresh parsley
2-5 cloves garlic, finely chopped
1 1/2 tablespoons flour
1 1/2 teaspoons salt
2 teaspoons cumin
3/4 teaspoon tumeric
1 tsp. ground coriander
1/4 teaspoon black pepper
pinch of ground cardamom

oil for frying

Put cooked, rinsed and drained garbanzos into a food processor and pulse. You want the garbanzos chopped, but they do not have to be too finely ground, but also not big chunks. You can use a fork to make sure they are coarsely chopped. Add the rest of the ingredients and pulse just until mixed.

Chill for a couple hours to help it stick together when cooking. Sometimes they tend to fall apart. You can add flour and eggs to help if you have this problem.

Use about 2 tablespoons of mix and form into balls. I have also seen these made into patties, but not usually. Fry in about 1 1/2 inches of oil until fairly dark brown, but not burnt. Turn them when cooking so that they are evenly cooked. Drain on paper towels. Serve warm.

You can also roll the falafel in sesame seeds before you cook them. This adds a nutty flavor.

*Yogurt Dressing:*
1 clove garlic, minced
1 tablespoon lemon juice
1/3 cup plain Greek yogurt
3 tablespoons olive oil
salt and pepper to taste

*To serve falafel:*

Ingredients:

pita bread
lettuce
hummus
chopped tomatoes
chopped onions
chopped cucumbers
yogurt dressing

Warm and cut a piece of pita bread in half. Put some hummus, lettuce, and vegetables in the pita pocket. Add 4 or 5 falafel and spoon some yogurt dressing over it.

Falafel can also be served on a plate on the lettuce and vegetables as a salad with the yogurt dressing and hummus on the side for dipping the falafel.

Falafel can be made with other beans as well, but they are traditionally made with garbanzos.


----------



## weedygarden

*Tahini recipe, an ingredient in hummus*

Thomas Jefferson was a sesame enthusiast. He grew many varieties at Monticello. http://www.monticello.org/site/house-and-gardens/in-bloom/sesame

*Homemade Tahini(Sesame Seed Paste) *

While Tahini is readily available in health food stores, Middle Eastern groceries, and even most supermarkets today, it is also very easy to make your own.

4 cups sesame seeds
1/4 to 1/2 cup vegetable oil

Preheat the oven to 350° F.

Spread the sesame seeds on a shallow baking tray and bake, shaking frequently, until fragrant, 8 to 10 minutes. Do not brown. Cool.
Put the sesame seeds in a blender or food processor fitted with the metal blade. Add the vegetable oil. Process to a smooth paste, about 5 minutes. Add more oil if necessary, to bring the paste to a thick pouring consistency. Tahini will keep stored in a tightly covered jar in the refrigerator for several months. Makes 3 cups.


----------



## weedygarden

*Cornbread Mix*

*Cornbread Mix*

4 cups all-purpose flour
1 Tablespoon salt
1 cup sugar
4 tablespoons baking powder
1 cup shortening
4 cups yellow cornmeal

Blend all ingredients together and store in Ziploc bags or airtight container.

To Make Cornbread or Muffins:

Combine 2 ½ cups of cornbread mix with 1 lightly beaten egg and 1 ¼ cups milk. Mix until just blended (don't over-mix). Pour into greased 8-inch square pan or muffin pan and bake at 425F for about 25 minutes (less for muffins).


----------



## weedygarden

*Sports Drink*

Sports Drink (makes 2 quarts)

1 packet, any flavor, unsweetened kool-aid or similar product
8 tablespoons sugar (or 10 packets sweetener for a sugar free drink)
3/8 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon salt substitute (contains potassium chloride)
2 quarts water

This is similar to Gatorade, but not as sweet. You can adjust the sweetness to taste.

Sodium - 110 mg
potassium - 38 mg 
per 8 ounce servings

Cost is about 3.75 cents per 8 ounce glass or 30 cents per 2 quarts, compared to about $3.00 for 2 quarts Gatorade.


----------



## weedygarden

*Delicious Potato soup*

Potato Soup

4 cups peeled & cubed potatoes
1 cup diced celery
1 quart chicken broth 
1 cup water
1 package Home Style Vegetable Soup (Mrs. Grass) (check out the sodium in this!)
1/4 cup butter
1/4 cup flour
2 to 3 cups milk
8 ounces Velveeta cheese or grated cheddar cheese

In a kettle, combine the vegetables and broth. (I always add more vegetables, grated carrots, broccoli, more)Cook to boiling, cover, reduce heat and simmer for 20 minutes or until the vegetables are tender.

In a separate pan, melt the butter. Blend the flour, some salt and pepper and milk. Cook until it thickens, stirring constantly. Add this to the potato mixture. Heat to a slight boil.

When serving, garnish with cheese and parsley.

Optional--add brocolli and shredded carrots to the vegetables.


----------



## weedygarden

*Cheese sandwich spread*

Cheese Spread

2 cups American cheese, shredded
4 hard boiled eggs, shredded
3/4 to 1 cup mayonaisse, Hellmans
1/4 cup lemon juice
salt and pepper to taste
green olives can be added

Mix all together and use on crackers or for a sandwich spread.


----------



## weedygarden

*Baked Corn Pudding, Indian Pudding*

Baked Indian Pudding

1 quart milk
1/2 cup cornmeal
2 tablespoons flour
1/3 cup sweet cider
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon ginger
1/2 cup molasses
3 Tablespoons nutritional yeast
1/2 cup dried fruit (optional)

Scald the milk in the top of a double boiler over direct heat. Make a paste of cornmeal and flour and cider. Blend with milk, cover and cook over hot water for 20 minutes. Add the rest of the ingredients. Remove from heat. Turn into oiled casserole. Bake at 325 degrees for 2 hours or until set. Serve hot, topped with yogurt.

Serves 6


----------



## weedygarden

*Chokecherry Syrup*

Chokecherry Syrup

4 cups chokecherry juice
4 cups white sugar
2 cups Karo light syrup

Place all the ingredients into a 5 quart preserving kettle. Bring to the boiling point over high heat, stirring to dissolve the sugar. When the syrup comes to a boil, turn the heat to mediun and continue boiling for 10 to 15 minutes, or until foam starts climbing the sides of the kettle. Watch closely. Remove from heat and pour into sterilized jars or bottles. Process in canning process. Keeps indefinitely.


----------



## weedygarden

*Yogi Tea (Chai) *

1 teaspoon cardamon pods
1 teaspoon ginger root (sometimes I use ginger powder, 1/4 teaspoon)
2 cinnamon sticks
1/2 teaspoon peppercorns
1 teaspoon cloves
5 cups boiling water

Simmer for 25 minutes. Remove from heat, add 1 teaspoon black tea and 2 cups milk. Heat almost to a boil.

Chai is known to be sweet, so you can stir in some sugar to taste. I drink it unsweetened.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have made this many, many times. I actually make large pots of it and store it in the fridge, in gallon jugs, adding milk as I use it.

I got this recipe from an Indian restaurant decades ago. I find that the longer I simmer the spices, the stronger it gets. I have been known to leave it simmering for a couple hours. It makes the house smell good also.


----------



## weedygarden

Brownies-- made with chocolate syrup 

1 stick margarine
1 cup sugar
4 eggs
1 can chocolate syrup
1 cup flour
1/2 cup nuts (optional)
1 teaspoon vanilla
1 teaspoon salt

Cream margarine and sugar. Add eggs, syrup and vanilla. Mix. Add flour and salt, mix. Bake at 350 degrees for 25 minutes in a 17 x 11" pan.

Frosting

1 1/2 cup sugar
6 tablespoons margarine
6 tablespoons milk

Combine in a saucepan. Bring to a boil and boil for 30 to 45 seconds. Remove from the heat and add 1 cup chocolate chips. Beat until the chips melt. Spread on the brownies.


----------



## weedygarden

Soda Cracker Pie 

14 soda crackers, rolled fine
3 eggs whites, beaten stiff
1 cup sugar
1/2 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 cup chopped nuts
1 1/2 teaspoon vanilla

Bake egg whites until stiff. Fold in sugar and vanilla. Fold in crackers, baking powder and nuts. Bake in well grease 9 inch pie plat at 350 degrees for 30 minutes.


----------



## weedygarden

Country Carrot Bundt Cake 

This is a recipe I got from my Grandma, she used after she moved to town from the ranch.

Mix:
1 1/2 cup sifted unbleached flour
1 1/2 cup whole wheat flour
1 1/2 cup sugar
2/3 cup nonfat dry milk powder
1 teaspoon baking soda
2 tablespoons baking powder
1/2 t salt
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon allspice
1 1/2 - 2 cups chopped nuts

Mix together all the ingredients in a large bowl. At this stage, it can be put in a plastic bag, labeled, and kept on the pantry shelf for a few days.

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Grease a 10 inch bunt pan.

Beat into the dry mix:

6 eggs
1 cup poly-unsaturated oil
1 pound carrots, shredded in food processor

Pour the batter into the pan, bake 50 to 60 minutes or until done. Let cool 15 minutes in pan and turn out onto a serving platter. This will keep a week in the refrigerator and freezes beautifully.

Time to prepare: 15 to 20 minutes.


----------



## weedygarden

Date Filled Cookies

This is a recipe that both of my grandmothers used to make. I have made the recipe, and people usually rave about these cookies.

Dough

2 cups brown sugar
1 cup shortening
3 beaten eggs
1 teaspoon soda in 1 teaspoon hot water
1 teaspoon vanilla
3 cups flour

*Filling*

1 cup ground dates
1 cup boiling water
1 cup sugar
1 Tablespoon flour

Boil and add 1 teaspoon vanilla. Cool.

Drop batter on cookie sheet. Make a well in each cookie. Drop in filling. Cover with a piece of flattened dough.

Yield: 50 cookies


----------



## weedygarden

*Yogurt *

Equipment

1 large heat proof bowl
measuring cups, spoons
jars to store yogurt in
oven

3 cups instant powdered milk
1/2 teaspoon unflavored gelatin
1 Tablespoon sugar or honey
1 large can evaporated milk
3 Tablespoons yogurt (make sure it has a live culture)
water

Add 1 cup boiling water to softened gelatin. Add sweetener (It takes the edge off) and let the mixture cool a bit.

Preheat oven to about 275 degrees.

Mix 3 cups powdered milk with 3 cups water. Add 1 large can evaporated milk, 2 more cups tepid water and the gelatin mixture. Add yogurt and stir thoroughly. Cover bowl, put in oven and TURN THE OVEN OFF. Leave overnight or 8 to 10 hours. Makes 2 quarts and is foolproof.


----------



## weedygarden

*French Onion Soup *

4 large onions
2 Tablespoons butter
2 cans beef broth
soup can of water
1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce

8 - 12 slices from tiny loaf of French bread, toasted

4 - 6 1/4 inch thick slices brick cheese or grated Fontina or Gruyere cheese

Slice and cook onions in butter. I caramelize mine, slowly cooking them until they are a nice brown. It is traditionally done this way and part of what makes French onion soup good. Add broth, water, and Worcestershire sauce. Cover and simmer 20 minutes. Season with salt and pepper.

Pour soup into individual bowls. Float toasted bread on top. Top with cheese. Broil until cheese is melted and slightly brown.

-------------------------------------------------------
More recently I watched someone toast the bread and melt the cheese on a pan in the oven. When it was finished, they dropped it into the bowl of soup. I tried it and prefer that method.


----------



## weedygarden

*Home Made Microwave Popcorn Recipe *

It really works!
To Make your OWN microwave popcorn you need:

brown lunch bag
popcorn kernels (whatever cheap kind your local store sells)
stapler with staples

1. Open the bag
2. Cover the bottom of the bag with popcorn. Some kernels may rest on top of each other, just make sure that the entire bottom is covered with corn
3. Fold over the top of the bag and staple it. Yes, the staple is metal, but it won't spark.
4. Place in the microwave on its side
5. Cook for however long your microwave takes to cook pre-bagged popcorn.

It takes any where from one minute and 45 seconds up to 3 and a half minutes to pop a full bag depending upon your microwave.


----------



## weedygarden

*Garden vegetable latkes*

Latkes are served at Hanukah. Since Jesus was a Jew and celebrated Hanukah, we acknowledge it by having latkes at least once during the 8 days of Hanukah.

Latkes are traditionally served with sour cream and/or applesauce.

When frying latkes, or anything, your house will take on the smell and will linger for days, unless you burn a candle when you are frying your latkes. If you finish frying your latkes and your house still smells, keep the candle burning. Does the candle have to be scented? No. There is just something about a candle burning that cleanses the smells out of the air. I keep a candle burning in the kitchen when I fry these.

*Traditional latkes*

Yield: 20 Servings 
2 pounds Potatoes
2 Eggs
1 teaspoon Salt
2 tablespoon Flour or matzo meal
¼ teaspoon Baking powder
1 Onion
1 small Apple
Oil for frying
Sour Cream
Applesauce

From _A Taste of Tradition_ by Ruth Sirkis

Peel and grate the potatoes on a coarse grater and drain. Peel and grate the onion and the apple. Beat the eggs lightly in a medium bowl. Add the grated potatoes, onion and apple and blend well. Add salt, flour, and baking powder. Mix thoroughly. Pour about 1 inch of oil into a large skillet and heat. Drop the pancake mixture by tablespoons into the hot oil. Fry and brown on both sides.

Note: You can use an electric blender for grating. Cut each potato into 8 pieces, put in the blender and cover with water. Close the lid and blend at medium speed for 5 seconds. Drain completely through a mesh sieve. Put the potatoes into a bowl and proceed immediately.

Posted to FOODWINE Digest 13 October 96

*Spicy Vegetable Latkes*

Preparation time: 20 minutes
Cooking time: 30 minutes
Yield: 4 appetizer or side-dish servings (12 to 14 small pancakes)

3/4 cup coarsely grated zucchini
4 ounces small mushrooms
5 tablespoons olive oil, more if needed
1 medium onion, finely chopped
2 large garlic cloves, finely chopped
1 teaspoon ground cumin
1/4 teaspoon turmeric
1/2 cup frozen peas, cooked
1/2 cup frozen corn, cooked
Salt and freshly ground pepper to taste
1/2 teaspoon dried oregano
Cayenne pepper to taste
2 large eggs, slightly beaten
3 tablespoons matzo meal

1. Put grated zucchini in a colander. Squeeze by handfuls to remove excess liquid; discard liquid. Leave zucchini in colander while preparing next ingredients. 
2. Halve mushrooms, place them cut side down on board, and slice thin. Heat 1 tablespoon oil in a large skillet. Add onion and sauté over medium heat for 3 minutes. Add mushrooms and garlic and sauté for 2 to 3 minutes or until onions and mushrooms are tender. Add cumin and turmeric and stir over low heat for a few seconds. 
3.Transfer mushroom mixture to a bowl. Add zucchini, peas, and corn and mix well. Add salt, pepper, oregano, and cayenne to taste. Stir in eggs and then matzo meal. 
4. Heat 3 or 4 tablespoons oil in a deep heavy large skillet. For each latke, add 1 or 2 heaping tablespoons of vegetable mixture to pan. Flatten them slightly with back of a spoon. Sauté over medium heat for 2 to 3 minutes on each side, or until golden brown. Turn very carefully using two spatulas. 
5. Drain on a plate lined with paper towels. Stir mixture before sautéing each new batch. If all the oil is absorbed during sautéing, add 1 tablespoon more oil to the pan. Serve hot.

Jewish Mother's Tip: If your mushrooms are large, quarter them before slicing. Any large pieces of food in latkes can prevent them from holding together. Keep this point in mind when you create your own.

*Garden vegetable latkes*

Yield: 12 Servings

8 ounce Yukon Gold potatoes, peeled, cut into 1-inch pieces
8 ounce Carrots (about 2 large), peeled, cut into 1-inch pieces
8 ounce Parsnips (about 2 large), peeled, cut into 1-inch pieces
¼ cup All purpose flour
¼ cup Chopped fresh dill
¼ cup Chopped green onions
½ teaspoon Salt
½ teaspoon Pepper
2 large Eggs, beaten to blend
10 tablespoon (about) vegetable oil

Carrots, parsnips, green onions and dill make the difference in these colorful pancakes. Mix some chopped dill and green onions into sour cream to pass alongside.

Preheat oven to 325 deg. F. Place baking sheet in oven.

Using food processor fitted with medium grating disk, shred potatoes, carrots and parsnips. Place towel on work surface. Spread vegetables over. Roll up towel; squeeze tightly to absorb moisture from vegetables. Blend flour, dill, onions, salt and pepper in large bowl. Add vegetables; toss to coat. Mix in eggs. Heat 6 tablespoons oil in large skillet over medium heat. Working in batches, drop 2 heaping tablespoons batter per pancake into hot oil. Using spoon, spread to 4-inch rounds. Cook until brown, about 3 minutes per side. Transfer to sheet in oven. Repeat with remaining batter, adding more oil to skillet by tablespoonfuls as necessary. Serve hot. Makes about 12.

*Sweet Potato Latkes* 
From Food Network Kitchens

1/2 medium yellow onion 
1/2 pound Yukon gold potato, (about 1 large) 
1/2 pound sweet potato, (about 1 medium) 
2 tablespoons all-purpose flour 
1 teaspoon kosher salt 
Pinch cayenne 
1 large egg, lightly beaten 
Vegetable oil 
4 teaspoons light sour cream 
4 teaspoons beet or regular horseradish 
2 to 3 sprigs flat-leaf parsley

Preheat the oven to 200 degrees F. Put a wire rack on a baking sheet and place in the oven. 
Grate the onion on a box grater into a large bowl. Grate both potatoes into the same bowl, grating down the length of the potato to get long strands. Toss the potatoes with the onions as you work to keep them from discoloring. Put potato mixture in a clean dish towel and wring out excess liquid. Toss the latke mixture with the flour, salt, and cayenne. Stir in the egg. 
Heat a 1/4-inch oil in a large cast iron or other heavy skillet over medium heat. Working in batches, spoon about 1/4 cup of the latke mixture into the skillet, pressing lightly to form 3-inch pancakes. Take care not to overcrowd the pan. Cook, turning once, until just golden, about 2 minutes per side. Transfer to the rack in the oven while you cook the remaining batter. 
Serve the latkes topped with a small dollop of sour cream and horseradish. Garnish with a parsley leaf. Serve immediately.


----------



## weedygarden

*Indian Lentil Dal *

INGREDIENTS

1 cup red lentils (other lentils can be used as well)
2 tablespoons ginger root, minced 
1 teaspoon mustard seed 
2 tablespoons chopped fresh cilantro 
4 tomatoes, chopped 
3 onions, chopped 
3 jalapeno peppers, seeded and minced 
1 tablespoon ground cumin 
1 tablespoon ground coriander seed 
6 cloves garlic, minced 
2 tablespoons olive oil 
1 cup water 
salt to taste

cook 1 cup Basmati rice

PREPARATION:

Cook the lentils by boiling or pressure cooking until lentils are soft. (Pressure cooking is faster.) 
In a skillet heat the oil and add mustard seeds. When mustard seeds begin to flutter, add onions, ginger, jalapeno peppers, and garlic. Saute until the onions and garlic are golden brown. Add coriander and cumin. Add chopped tomatoes. Saute the mixture well until tomatoes are well cooked. 
Add water. Boil 6 minutes. Add cooked lentils, stirring well. Add salt to taste, stirring well. Add finely chopped cilantro and remove from heat. Serve hot over Basmati rice. This is traditionally served as a side dish in India, but I eat it as a stand alone dish with some Naan bread.

Serves 6.


----------



## weedygarden

I have eaten this several times, but never cooked it. I would be very careful with the cream and bringing it to a near boil.

*Gulliver's Creamed Corn *

8 cups corn 
1 cup whipping cream 
2 teaspoons salt (or use 1 teaspoon) 
1 teaspoon sugar 
Butter or margarine 
2 teaspoons flour 
Grated Parmesan cheese

Cut corn from cobs and place in a saucepan with whipping cream. Bring to a boil, reduce heat and simmer 5 minutes. Stir in salt and sugar. Melt 2 teaspoons butter in a small pan and stir in flour. Do not brown. Stir butter-flour roux into corn and cook until slightly thickened. Turn corn into oven-proof casserole, sprinkle with cheese, and dot with butter. Brown under broiler. Makes 8 to 10 servings.


----------



## weedygarden

*Brattens Famous Clam Chowder*

Smooth, creamy, and sooo good! This recipe comes from Brattens which used to be located in Salt Lake City, Utah, years ago. It's been gone for years, but this clam chowder lives on. What a legacy!!

1 cup onions, finely chopped 
1 cup celery, finely diced 
2 cups very finely diced potatoes (peeled) 
2 (6 1/2 ounce) cans minced clams, and juice 
2 tablespoons red wine vinegar 
3/4 cup butter (not margarine) 
3/4 cup flour 
1 quart half-and-half (cream) 
1 1/2 teaspoons salt 
pepper to taste

1. Put the prepared vegetables in a saucepan. 
2. Drain juice from clams and pour over the vegetables. 
3. Add enough water to BARELY cover. 
4. Simmer, covered over medium heat till barely tender. 
5. (DO NOT overcook!). 
6. In the meantime, melt butter in another meduim saucepan. 
7. Add flour. 
8. Blend and cook, stirring constantly; add the cream. 
9. Cook and stir with wire whip, until smooth and thick. 
10. It is important that you stir constantly while cooking. 
11. Add undrained vegetables, clams and vinegar. 
12. Heat through, but do not boil again.


----------



## weedygarden

Shrimp Salad 

1 pkg., ring macaroni, cooked and rinsed under cool water
1/2 c ripe olives (cut up)
2 cans shrimp, drained
1 small jar stuffed olives (cut up)
4 hard boiled eggs, cut into small pieces
1 cup celery, chopped into small pieces
1 small red onion, chopped into small pieces

Mix together in a bowl.

Dressing

1/2 c ketchup
1/2 c French dressing
1 c mayonnaise

Mix together and pour over salad ingredients which have been gently mixed.


----------



## weedygarden

*Grandma's Overnight Rolls*

Makes 60 to 80 rolls

1 ½ cups Sugar
4 cups Water
1 pkg. or 2 ½ tsp. yeast
½ cup water
4 eggs well beaten
2 tsp. Salt
1 cup Oil
12 cups Flour

*At 6:00 p.m.*

Dissolve sugar in 4 cups water. Boil together for 5 minutes and cool to lukewarm.

Mix yeast in ½ cup warm water.

Add 4 eggs, salt, and oil to above mixture. Mix well and gradually add 12 cups of flour or enough to make a soft dough.

(I use a kitchenaid mixer for the first 8 cups of flour. Then I dump the last 4 cups of flour on the counter, pour the dough into it and use a pastry scraper to incorporate on the flour into the dough.)

No need to knead&#8230;this will be a very soft dough. Place in a greased bowl and cover.

*At 8:00 p.m.* Punch down dough.

*At 10:00 *shape dough into buns. Stretch and tuck to form nice round balls. Cover with a kitchen towel and let sit overnight to raise.

Bake the next morning in a 350 degree oven for 15 minutes.

I also make cinnamon rolls out of this dough. Roll the dough out flat and brush with butter. Sprinkle with cinnamon sugar. Roll up the dough jelly roll style then slice in 1" pieces. Cover and let rise overnight. After baking, drizzle with powder sugar glaze.


----------



## weedygarden

*Indian flat bread, naan*

I have tried several recipes, and this one has worked best for me. The woman whose recipe this is has a blog and a youtube site where you can watch her make it.

http://www.manjulaskitchen.com/2007/05/22/naan-bread/

*Naan Bread*

Naan is an Indian flat bread that is traditionally cooked in a clay oven or "tandoor." This recipe uses a regular home oven. A baking stone works well for baking these, but I have a friend who does it with a cookie sheet. I also make them in a cast iron skillet on the stove top. This recipe would be easy to do in a cast iron skillet over a campfire.

Makes 6 Naan.

Naan Bread

Ingredients:
•2 cups of All Purpose flour (Plain flour or maida)
•1 teaspoon active dry yeast
•1 teaspoon salt
•1 teaspoon sugar
•Pinch of baking soda
•2 tablespoons of oil
•2 1/2 tablespoons yogurt (curd or dahi)
•3/4 cup lukewarm water

Also needed:
•1 teaspoon of clear butter or ghee to butter the Naan
•1/4 cup All Purpose flour for rolling

Method:
1.Dissolve active dry yeast in lukewarm water and let it sit for 10 minutes or until the mixture becomes frothy.
2.Add sugar, salt and baking soda to the flour and mix well.
3.Add the oil and yogurt mix, this will become crumbly dough.
4.Add the water/yeast mixture and make into soft dough.Note: after dough rise will become little softer.
5.Knead until the dough is smooth. Cover the dough and keep in a warm place for 3-4 hours. The dough should almost be double in volume.
6. Heat the oven to 500 degrees with pizza stone for at least thirty minutes so stone is hot. Using a pizza stone will help to give naan close to same kind of heat as clay tandoor.
7.Next turn the oven to high broil.
8.Knead the dough for about two to three minutes and divide the dough into six equal parts.
9.Take each piece of dough, one at a time, and roll into 8-inch oval shape. Dust lightly with dry flour to help with the rolling.
10.Before putting the Naan in oven, lightly wet your hands and take the rolled Naan, and flip them between your palms and place onto your baking/pizza stone into the oven.
11.You can place about 2 Naan on the baking/pizza stone at a time. The Naan will take about 2 to 3 minutes to cook, depending upon your oven. After the Naan is baked(Naan should be golden brown color on top).
12.Take naan out of the oven and brush lightly with clear butter or ghee.

Tips

wait 2 to 3 minutes before baking the next batch of naan. It gives oven the chance to get heated again to max.


----------



## Davarm

I finally made up a batch, it was "interesting".

It was really pretty good, "I" think it could have gone without the brown sugar but thats just personal taste. I had a problem with it falling apart while it was cooking so I added some egg to the last two patties and it fixed that right up. I'll bet if you vacuum sealed the mixture, rolled the bag flat with a rolling pin and let it sit for a few hours it would probably hold together better, you could then use a cookie cutter to make patties

I'm going to add that to my "Recipe" directory but I'm going to experiment a little with the ingredients and see what happens.



cantinawest said:


> Here is a recipe I found from a food storage and prepping site called simplyprepared.com
> 
> It looks like it might taste good and you can never have too many ways to prepare wheat for consumption.
> 
> I can easily make this with my solar cookers as well.
> 
> WHEAT SAUSAGE
> 
> 1 cup cooked whole wheat, ground
> 1/2 teaspoon dried marjoram leaves
> 1/2 teaspoon rubbed sage
> 1/8 teaspoon onion powder
> 1/8 teaspoon garlic powder
> 1 teaspoon brown sugar
> Dash cayenne pepper
> 1/8 teaspoon liquid smoke
> 1 teaspoon beef bouillon granules
> 1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
> 
> Combine all ingredients. Form into 4 patties. Cook over medium heat in 1 tablespoon vegetable oil. Fry until crisp; turn and cook second side until crisp.


----------



## Davarm

A few days ago we had a meal that included plain cooked white rice and we had a lot left over, I usually would dehydrate it to make "Minute Rice".

This time around I gathered up some dried fruit(rasins, cranberries and blueberries) mixed it with the rice and vacuum sealed it all in a food saver bag. I then rolled it out flat, let it sit overnight in the fridge.

When I took it out and removed the bag I cut it into squares and had a good snack food that wasn't excessively sweet but it satisfied the sweet tooth. 

I got this idea from a Korean family I knew while in the army but they added prunes to the rice instead of the dried fruit I used.

The picture was taken after it sat in the fridge overnight and became a solid mass that would hold its shape while cutting it up.


----------



## neldarez

Davarm said:


> A few days ago we had a meal that included plain cooked white rice and we had a lot left over, I usually would dehydrate it to make "Minute Rice".
> 
> This time around I gathered up some dried fruit(rasins, cranberries and blueberries) mixed it with the rice and vacuum sealed it all in a food saver bag. I then rolled it out flat, let it sit overnight in the fridge.
> 
> When I took it out and removed the bag I cut it into squares and had a good snack food that wasn't excessively sweet but it satisfied the sweet tooth.
> 
> I got this idea from a Korean family I knew while in the army but they added prunes to the rice instead of the dried fruit I used.
> 
> The picture was taken after it sat in the fridge overnight and became a solid mass that would hold its shape while cutting it up.


Do you ever tire of being "brilliant"...just wondered.........


----------



## camo2460

Rena's killer chili:

1-2/2 Lbs. ground chuck browned and drained
1 lg. chopped Onion
1 lg. chopped Green Pepper
1 lg. can of Tomato Juice
1 15 1/2 oz. can of diced Tomatoes
1 15 1/2 Oz. can of chili beans
1 15 1/2 Oz. can of light or dark Kidney beans-drained
1 15 1/2 Oz. can or pinto or Northern beans- drain
1 cup sliced Mushrooms fresh or frozen
1 Tsp. minced Garlic or powder
1 package mild McCormick chili seasoning
1/2 Tsp. sea salt
1/2 tsp. sugar cuts the acid taste


mix the above together after browning and draining the ground beef, simmer at least one Hr. or until vegetables are tender. Add additional Garlic, salt or Chili powder to taste. Add sliced hot peppers for a hotter taste.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

I just made this and it works. Made from food storage.

Homemade pepper gravy mix
Makes 3 cups

1 c. flour
2-1/2 c. nonfat dry milk powder
1 Tbsp. salt
1 Tbsp black pepper

Combine all ingredients. Store in a covered container at room temperature. Shake well before each use to distribute ingredients evenly.

To Make gravy:Combine 1/2 cup dry mix with 1/4 cup water to make a smooth paste. Stir in ¾ cup water and cook over moderate heat
continuing to stir frequently, until gravy thickens and
comes to a boil. Boil gently for 1-2 minutes.


----------



## gam46

*a Can or Jar of All-Meat Chili*

With all-meat chili as a base one can go many directions. Consider:

Serve with a bowl of beans and condiments such as chopped onion, shredded cheese, and jalapeños alongside.

Pasta - Think chili mac or serving it Cincinnati-style on spaghetti. Might want to add a bit each of cinnamon, allspice, and cocoa powder to the chili and top with kidney beans for that version.

Potatoes - Contemporary standard is chili plus condiments on baked potato, but other forms might stand in well.

Corn - Nothing more traditional. Have or make tortillas, then chips and make nachos. Serve with, in or on any form of cornbread, with or on polenta. Make a layer of chili stretched with black beans and sweet potatoes, then top with a layer of cornbread batter with olives and/or cheese for a filling casserole.


----------



## crabapple

I can not make 10% of these recipes(from storage).
I do not have the stores for them.
I am in dry beans & rice, but most of my stores are garden can & frozen goods.
No dry milk, dry cheese or anything like that.
But now I have a list to go on.
Weedy garden things for the links.


----------



## Lake Windsong

Davarm said:


> Most of us have food stores of one kind or another however, I have seen questions posted as to how to use the stored items. I have visited other sites and seen elaborate recipes that would more likely be seen on a Fine Dining Restaurant Menu than a "Prepper" site. If you store all those food items/ingredients, like one of the people on the Nat Geo Prepper Shows does, more power to you but most of us dont.
> 
> What I would like to see are some good, appetizing and basic dishes that would likely be on your menus when "TSHTF". Dishes that include staples like potatoes canned and dehydrated, Dried meats and fish made into good main dishes, vegetable dishes and good basic breads, to include cornbreads, biscuits, spoon breads as well as yeast breads.
> 
> We cant forget desserts and comfort foods. Those things that would take you out of the area of just surviving and into the realm of "Living".
> 
> It is going to be hard for me to come up with these as I very seldom measure in my cooking, this frustrates many people I try to explain dishes to, especially my daughters.
> 
> I know recipes pop up here and there but I haven't seen them presented in one spot, preferably in the same thread where someone on this site could possibly put together a Cook Book. That would be a big Plus for all of us who store basic ingredients and dont have big stockpiles of commercially prepared freeze dried and dehydraed foods.


Clicking on the link should start a 10MB download. 500 pg or so cookbook, including a 20 page table of contents listing the recipes. According to the license, you are free to share and adapt the cookbook as long as you follow the basic conditions outlined on page 2.
Edit: Over 1,100 recipes for dutch oven and camp cooking. Many have instructions in degrees F that you can convert to C or dutch oven campfire cooking.

https://www.google.com/url?q=http:/...sQFjAI&usg=AFQjCNGKELj0adr7Lg2ZM1YTI1eYRE7DcQ


----------



## ksmama10

Lake Windsong said:


> Clicking on the link should start a 10MB download. 500 pg or so cookbook, including a 20 page table of contents listing the recipes. According to the license, you are free to share and adapt the cookbook as long as you follow the basic conditions outlined on page 2.
> Edit: Over 1,100 recipes for dutch oven and camp cooking. Many have instructions in degrees F that you can convert to C or dutch oven campfire cooking.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?q=http:/...sQFjAI&usg=AFQjCNGKELj0adr7Lg2ZM1YTI1eYRE7DcQ


Great find! Looks like some fine recipes for just about everything. The salsa recipes look really good, as does the Avocado Chunky Dip. I know some people who would be willing to taste test that one..

Oh, and Fried Pickles....those are always a hit at our former church's annual Fish Fry.


----------



## weedygarden

crabapple said:


> I can not make 10% of these recipes(from storage).
> I do not have the stores for them.
> I am in dry beans & rice, but most of my stores are garden can & frozen goods.
> No dry milk, dry cheese or anything like that.
> But now I have a list to go on.
> Weedy garden things for the links.


Crabapple, I fully understand this. I love fresh fruits and vegetables, but you cannot always count on your garden. We get heavy hail storms in June here. It has been known to level everything in the garden and strip the leaves from the trees, leaving the street green. My peach tree has great years, and then, years of no fruit.

I have dry beans and rice, but I don't want to eat only that for however long I may need to. Many of the other things I have stored are equally as inexpensive and storable for long term.

I have looked at how to vary my diet and have read lots of lists of what to store. I have shopped the LDS Family Center and have shopped from the whole list. Over time, I set some food goals for myself such as X amount of beans, rice, wheat, oats, powdered milk, pasta, potato flakes, sugar and more. When I meet my goals, I reset and go again.

One example of something I have for a prep that may seem exotic or not a wise prep is Mango Sticky Rice. I have glutinous rice, coconut milk, and dried mango. This could be a nice change of pace in a food storage diet where beans and rice, beans and rice, beans and rice get so old you cannot even look it in the eye again. We love mango sticky rice!

My hope for when SHTF is that I will be able to get some fresh foods here and there and hopefully it will be more than less, and maybe some fresh meat but my stores will be the basics that I can work with and around anything else I might get.

I have been cooking since I was quite young and have always liked to try new recipes. I started collecting recipes when I was a child. I just know that I can't thing of eating the same thing day after day when I can prepare now for some options. I also like cooking and eating foods from other cultures. The different spices contain trace nutrients that will help with our health, such as turmeric.

Try eating from your food storage for a week and see how you feel about eating beans and rice everyday.

The food storage saying: Store what you eat and eat what you store.


----------



## crabapple

weedygarden said:


> Crabapple, I fully understand this. I love fresh fruits and vegetables, but you cannot always count on your garden. We get heavy hail storms in June here. It has been known to level everything in the garden and strip the leaves from the trees, leaving the street green. My peach tree has great years, and then, years of no fruit.
> 
> I have dry beans and rice, but I don't want to eat only that for however long I may need to. Many of the other things I have stored are equally as inexpensive and storable for long term.
> 
> I have looked at how to vary my diet and have read lots of lists of what to store. I have shopped the LDS Family Center and have shopped from the whole list. Over time, I set some food goals for myself such as X amount of beans, rice, wheat, oats, powdered milk, pasta, potato flakes, sugar and more. When I meet my goals, I reset and go again.
> 
> One example of something I have for a prep that may seem exotic or not a wise prep is Mango Sticky Rice. I have glutinous rice, coconut milk, and dried mango. This could be a nice change of pace in a food storage diet where beans and rice, beans and rice, beans and rice get so old you cannot even look it in the eye again. We love mango sticky rice!
> 
> My hope for when SHTF is that I will be able to get some fresh foods here and there and hopefully it will be more than less, and maybe some fresh meat but my stores will be the basics that I can work with and around anything else I might get.
> 
> I have been cooking since I was quite young and have always liked to try new recipes. I started collecting recipes when I was a child. I just know that I can't thing of eating the same thing day after day when I can prepare now for some options. I also like cooking and eating foods from other cultures. The different spices contain trace nutrients that will help with our health, such as turmeric.
> 
> Try eating from your food storage for a week and see how you feel about eating beans and rice everyday.
> 
> The food storage saying: Store what you eat and eat what you store.


Does your family know how blessed they are to have you.
My wife forget to get bread or sugar, noway she will keep the stores up as long as I am here.


----------



## Halloween

crabapple said:


> Does your family know how blessed they are to have you.
> My wife forget to get bread or sugar, noway she will keep the stores up as long as I am here.


Hell my wife had no idea what I have stored away - complains when I buy more. But is the first to say ours!

Sent from my iPod touch using Survival Forum


----------



## dixiemama

I collect old cookbooks (WWII and before) and have prepped with that in mind. Sure I store some junk comfort foods, but try to make as much as I can as often as I can from scratch out of those old cookbooks. Its increased our health this past year.


----------



## weedygarden

dixiemama said:


> I collect old cookbooks (WWII and before) and have prepped with that in mind. Sure I store some junk comfort foods, but try to make as much as I can as often as I can from scratch out of those old cookbooks. Its increased our health this past year.


I think it is important to try new recipes, especially when it comes to food storage. The old cookbooks have recipes from times when eating was simpler and more basic, cooking from scratch, not from a box.

I know that my grandparents would buy 50 # bags of beans and wheat during the dirty thirties. That was basic food any and everyday, and they could embellish around it. They were not preppers, they were trying to survive one of the hardest economic times in American history and old cookbooks are full of recipes from these times.


----------



## Asiza

Here's a cool experiment I've done, that turned out really well: During the colder parts of this last spring, I had made a pot of unseasoned pinto beans. I drained, rinsed and dehydrated them. They've lasted all summer, without vacuumed sealing. Yesterday we were having burritos and I had no refried beans so, I thought to use them at the last minute. I simmered them at a 1:1 ratio, stirring and mashing a bit as they cooked. I added about 3 tbsp. bacon grease and just cooked it slowly until it looked like warmed refried beans, which took all of about 20 minutes. They were really good and 3 cups of the dried cooked beans with the 3 cups water ended up the equivalent of about 2 15-oz. cans. I am definitely drying my cooked leftover beans from now on!


----------



## weedygarden

Asiza said:


> Here's a cool experiment I've done, that turned out really well: During the colder parts of this last spring, I had made a pot of unseasoned pinto beans. I drained, rinsed and dehydrated them. They've lasted all summer, without vacuumed sealing. Yesterday we were having burritos and I had no refried beans so, I thought to use them at the last minute. I simmered them at a 1:1 ratio, stirring and mashing a bit as they cooked. I added about 3 tbsp. bacon grease and just cooked it slowly until it looked like warmed refried beans, which took all of about 20 minutes. They were really good and 3 cups of the dried cooked beans with the 3 cups water ended up the equivalent of about 2 15-oz. cans. I am definitely drying my cooked leftover beans from now on!


I think there are many things that can be pre-cooked and dehydrated for home cooking, BOBs, or general preparedness. Some of the things that I have in mind include beans, rice, pasta, wheat berries, whole corn.

I really like basmati rice as opposed to long grained rice. I think making some of this, dehydrating it, and putting in BOBs with something such as "Tasty Bite 1 step - 1 minute Madras Lentils" we buy when they are on special at Costco. For my daughter who gets really sick when she eats gluten, this is a wonderful option for BOBs.

Isn't Minute Rice, pre-cooked, dehydrated rice? As preppers, making our own "minute" rice this way could be a way to save energy in a SHTF situation.

I do have some purchased dehydrated refried beans in my preps, and I love the idea of making my own dehydrated pre-cooked beans.


----------



## Asiza

weedygarden said:


> I think there are many things that can be pre-cooked and dehydrated for home cooking, BOBs, or general preparedness. Some of the things that I have in mind include beans, rice, pasta, wheat berries, whole corn.
> 
> I really like basmati rice as opposed to long grained rice. I think making some of this, dehydrating it, and putting in BOBs with something such as "Tasty Bite 1 step - 1 minute Madras Lentils" we buy when they are on special at Costco. For my daughter who gets really sick when she eats gluten, this is a wonderful option for BOBs.
> 
> Isn't Minute Rice, pre-cooked, dehydrated rice? As preppers, making our own "minute" rice this way could be a way to save energy in a SHTF situation.
> 
> I do have some purchased dehydrated refried beans in my preps, and I love the idea of making my own dehydrated pre-cooked beans.


I agree. It's funny but, before doing the beans I would have had no idea how they did minute rice. Now though, I'm positive it is cooked and freeze dried or dehydrated. I don't know about you but, I'm going to start cooking grains and beans and dehydrating them


----------



## Asiza

I dehydrated cooked chili and, separately, cooked wheat berries. Turned out great @ 135 degrees till dried. Did the chili on wax paper.


----------



## mbohunter

Homemade cereal - 

1 cup wheat berries/soaked overnight/ rinsed/ bring to a boil in pan and then simmer 30 minutes/ drain and cool.

Once cool:
Stir cooked wheat with 3/4 cup sugar and 1/2 cup powdered milk. 

Run this thru a meat grinder or food mill. Bake this on cookie sheet at 350 degrees until dry. Stir occasionally. I baked mine 1 hour stirring every 20 minutes. Very good.


----------



## ksmama10

Asiza said:


> I dehydrated cooked chili and, separately, cooked wheat berries. Turned out great @ 135 degrees till dried. Did the chili on wax paper.


Is your chili with, or without beans?


----------



## Asiza

mbohunter said:


> Homemade cereal -
> 
> 1 cup wheat berries/soaked overnight/ rinsed/ bring to a boil in pan and then simmer 30 minutes/ drain and cool.
> 
> Once cool:
> Stir cooked wheat with 3/4 cup sugar and 1/2 cup powdered milk.
> 
> Run this thru a meat grinder or food mill. Bake this on cookie sheet at 350 degrees until dry. Stir occasionally. I baked mine 1 hour stirring every 20 minutes. Very good.


OMG, I just watched a Kellogg's cereal reproduction, from food scientists, on how he did his wheat flakes. They were prepared like this and then blended, mush, and made into a paste. The paste was scooped a small amount at a time and flattened; then they were baked off. I was just experimenting with this today :2thumb:


----------



## Asiza

ksmama10 said:


> Is your chili with, or without beans?


nothing but beans


----------



## neldarez

I keep saying that I want to put a lot more beans into our diet but I never do it..I had canned some kidney beans, just plain last year, so tonight, I opened a quart jar of kidney beans, put into the saucepan, opened a pint of canned beef squares, added to beans, opened a can of mushrooms and a couple handfuls of frozen veggies, bunch of diced onion and a large dollop of sour cream. Heated that all through and spooned over rice, it needed a bit more salt but other than that, it was really good! I was so pleased.....just thought I'd share..night all..


----------



## Kitabrun

The hubby is diabetic and can't do pastas, so I found this nifty recipe online. 

*Tuna and Rice Casserole*

3 cups rice, cooked
1 can cream of mushroom soup
2 cans tuna, drained
1 (5oz) can evaporated milk
1 can peas, drained
salt and pepper to taste
1 tube/sleeve buttery crackers (like Ritz), crushed

Combine rice, soup, tuna, milk, salt and pepper, and peas in a bowl. 
Place mixture in a lightly buttered 2qt casserole. 
Top with crackers and bake at 350F for 25 minutes, or until golden and bubbly.

Alternately, you could use cheedar soup, a package of tuna, or frozen peas.


----------



## Kitabrun

The recipe calls for canned black beans, but I use 1 pound of dried, thrown in the crock pot all day on low.

*Blender black bean soup*

2 (15oz) cans of black beans, drained and rinsed
2 cups chicken or veggie stock
1/2 cup salsa
1tsp ground cumin
1 lime -optional

Put 1 can of beans in a blender with stock, salsa, and cumin. Blend until smooth. 
Put blend into a saucepan with the other can of beans and heat over medium heat. 
Add salt, pepper and lime to taste.

Optional garnish:
1/2 cup sour cream 
Juice of 1/2 a lime
Sliced green onions
Tortilla strips or chips


----------



## Kitabrun

I find the water and cooking times need to be adjusted for brown rice but this is great alone, with meat (ground beef/chicken) and is an awesome burrito filling.

*Fiesta Black Beans and Rice*

1 tbsp olive oil
1 sm red onion
2 cloves of garlic 
1 cup uncooked rice
1 cup water
1 tsp cumin
1 tsp oregano
1 1/2 cups cooked beans or 1 (15oz) can, drained and rinsed
1 (15oz) can diced tomatoes
3/4 cup corn

In a skillet, heat oil over med heat. Sautée onion and garlic until soft.
Add rice and cook for about 2 mins, stirring constantly. 
Add water, spices, beans, corn and tomatoes. Bring to a boil. 
Reduce to a simmer, cover and cook for 20 minutes.


----------



## Davarm

Made a pot of Potato Soup tonight from dried potatoes, pretty good, the potatoes were diced into about 3/4 inch squares, cooked then dried.

I soaked the potatoes for about an hour in hot water, boiled them with some bouillon, dried leeks and when it was almost done I added canned butter, canned cream, salt and pepper.

When it was dished into bowels, we grated some hard cheese over the top and ate it with cornbread made from fresh ground corn. 

The youngest daughter had been wanting to make meals from stored food and we decided that would be a good one to have for supper tonight.


----------



## Kitabrun

This one is a family recipe....

*Memere's Soup*

6-8 quarts water
1(6oz) can tomato paste
1 packet liptons noodle soup mix (or 1/4 cup crushed spaghetti noodles and 8-10 chicken boullion cubes)
1/2-1 cup egg noodles
1/2-1 cup alphabet pasta (or stars) 
To taste: milk, saltine crackers, salt and pepper

Bring water and tomato paste to a boil.
Add noodle soup mix. Boil for 6-8 mins. 
Add pasta and egg noodles. Boil until tender. 
Serve with a splash of milk, crushed crackers, and salt and pepper.

This tends to thicken as it sits. Leftovers, if any, will need a small amount of added water to be "soupy" when reheated, but also taste great as is. When you add the noodles, start with a smaller amount and add more if needed, the measurements are a guesstimate and they can quickly take over the soup.


----------



## bfastnate

2 packs chicken noodles
2 cuppa soups (chicken)
Mixed dried herbs 

Serves 4 

Boil water add soup then add noodles. Boil until noodles soft. Boil off excess water. Add noodle flavour packets. Stir in mixed herbs


----------



## gam46

green beans (cooked from fresh would be tastiest, but canned work and rehydrated might work)
prepared mustard (dark grainy is tasty, but not the only option)
oil (EVOO or whatever you use for salads)
garlic, minced

Mix the mustard, oil, and garlic. Use to dress the beans. Marinate a while before serving.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

A very nice lady answered my request for a corn bread mix, and I thought I would share. She did not add the eggs but did add sugar. We don't do sugar in our cornbread. Since I make a lot of cornbread muffins, this lasts about a month.

Corn Muffin Mix

**NOTE: This is not a long term storage mix because the baking powder is mixed into the mix-leave it out for lts*

3 cups plain flour
5 cups plain cornmeal (yellow is what is used in the original, however, you can use yellow, white, or a mix of the two, whatever your family prefers)
2 cups powdered milk
1/4 cup baking powder
3 teaspoons salt
1 cup powdered eggs

Mix all this together thoroughly and store in an air tight container.

To make the cornbread:
Preheat oven to 350 degrees. If you are making a pan of cornbread, put 1/4 cup butter in the empty pan and place it in the oven to preheat until the butter is melted. If you are making muffins, divide the butter evenly between 12 muffin tins.

2 1/3 cups dry mix (from above)
1 cup water
2 tablespoons oil
Mix together.

Bake for 18 - 20 minutes.

Alternates: 

For buttermilk corn muffins, substitute 1 cup powdered buttermilk for one of the 2 cups of powdered milk called for in the recipe.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Hey Dave, where is the book?


----------



## Asiza

Davarm said:


> Do you make hominy or just wash it in lye and let it dry? When I was a kid we used lye when making the hominy but as an adult, I have found that I prefer the taste of the "Masa" and "Hominy" when Lime is used instead. I have a 3 year old grandson running around so Its not always a good idea to have the "Hard Stuff(lye)" out in the kitchen.


Wow, I read about washing hominy with lye in my Dad's Firefox books. I thought people were slowly killing themselves without knowing it :eyebulge:... so, its okay to do this??? Can you tell me how this would be done - and the lime? Does it soften the grain like it does the hominy? I'm totally fascinated


----------



## Asiza

weedygarden said:


> Soda Cracker Pie
> 
> 14 soda crackers, rolled fine
> 3 eggs whites, beaten stiff
> 1 cup sugar
> 1/2 teaspoon baking powder
> 1/2 cup chopped nuts
> 1 1/2 teaspoon vanilla
> 
> Bake egg whites until stiff. Fold in sugar and vanilla. Fold in crackers, baking powder and nuts. Bake in well grease 9 inch pie plat at 350 degrees for 30 minutes.


This reminds me of 'Mock Apple Pie'. Do you know if it is anything like it?


----------



## Asiza

Halloween said:


> Hell my wife had no idea what I have stored away - complains when I buy more. But is the first to say ours!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Survival Forum


I can say the same for my husband, lol


----------



## weedygarden

Kitabrun said:


> The hubby is diabetic and can't do pastas, so I found this nifty recipe online.
> 
> *Tuna and Rice Casserole*
> 
> 3 cups rice, cooked
> 1 can cream of mushroom soup
> 2 cans tuna, drained
> 1 (5oz) can evaporated milk
> 1 can peas, drained
> salt and pepper to taste
> 1 tube/sleeve buttery crackers (like Ritz), crushed
> 
> Combine rice, soup, tuna, milk, salt and pepper, and peas in a bowl.
> Place mixture in a lightly buttered 2qt casserole.
> Top with crackers and bake at 350F for 25 minutes, or until golden and bubbly.
> 
> Alternately, you could use cheedar soup, a package of tuna, or frozen peas.


I cannot imagine if he can't eat pasta, that rice is okay? The glycemic index of rice is much higher than pasta. The other things in this recipe that are problematic for a diabetic would be the peas and the crackers.

Since I have switched up recipes to make them lower carb, I would make this with many more veggies, such as celery, onions, and peppers. There are probably other veggies that could be added, but these 3 are my go to's.


----------



## weedygarden

Asiza said:


> This reminds me of 'Mock Apple Pie'. Do you know if it is anything like it?


I think it is. This is one of the things I cooked when I was a teenager and I do remember that it was called that. We loved it and could not get enough of it. I think it would be a great way to use stale crackers.


----------



## weedygarden

*This thread tells how*



Asiza said:


> Wow, I read about washing hominy with lye in my Dad's Firefox books. I thought people were slowly killing themselves without knowing it :eyebulge:... so, its okay to do this??? Can you tell me how this would be done - and the lime? Does it soften the grain like it does the hominy? I'm totally fascinated


http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/how-make-hominy-field-corn-8557/


----------



## camo2460

Asiza said:


> Wow, I read about washing hominy with lye in my Dad's Firefox books. I thought people were slowly killing themselves without knowing it :eyebulge:... so, its okay to do this??? Can you tell me how this would be done - and the lime? Does it soften the grain like it does the hominy? I'm totally fascinated


One can never go wrong by being "totally fascinated" with learning the wisdom of our Ancestors. Learning how people lived without "modern technology" is important not only to preserve that knowledge, but it was that knowledge that allowed our ancestors to survive, and which ultimately led to all of us. Without their wisdom none of us would be here.
Keep searching for that knowledge, Asiza, it's out there, and never lose that child like fascination for "new" things, It is one of the better spices of life.


----------



## weedygarden

*Hong Kong Chicken Casserole*

Hong Kong Chicken Casserole - Main Dish

Ingredients 
2/3 cup long grain rice
1 medium onion, finely chopped (yellow or white)
2 tablespoons cooking oil 
1 (10 oz) can condensed cream of chicken soup
1/4 cup soy sauce (regular or light variety - whatever you prefer)
1 teaspoon sugar 
3 cups cooked cubed chicken or turkey
2 cups zucchini, peeled & cubed
1 (16 oz) can of fancy mixed Chinese vegetables, drained
1 cup thinly sliced carrots, cooked (note I like to use frozen and cook them in microwave)
1/2 teaspoon ground ginger
1/2 teaspoon dry mustard

Directions 
1. Cook the rice according to package directions, then drain - set aside
2. In large saucepan, heat oil, then cook onions til crisp-tender
3. To saucepan add/combine: condensed soup, soy sauce, and sugar; bring to light boil 
4. In large 2 to 3 quart baking casserole dish combine: chicken, zucchini cooked rice, Chinese Vegetables, carrots, ginger and mustard
5. Then pour mixture from saucepan into over contents in casserole dish, lightly stir to combine and remove air bubbles - cover 
6. Bake covered in oven at 400 degrees for 1 hour - then remove cover and bake for additional 10 - 20 minutes; just till it starts to lightly brown on top
7. Serve

Modified Recipe - Original can be found in: 'Better Homes and Gardens - Oven Meals, 1974


----------



## weedygarden

*Oatmeal bars--easy*

Oatmeal Bars
1 C all natural peanut butter (just peanuts and salt - nothing else)
1 C raw honey
1 C old-fashioned oats
1 C chopped dried fruit (cranberries, blueberries, apricots, raisins, etc) 
1/2 C chopped walnuts
1/2 C chopped almonds

Combine peanut butter and honey in a pot and heat until runny. Mix in oats, fruit and nuts. Stir until well coated. Line 9×9 inch pan with waxed paper. Press into pan and let cool. Cut into squares and enjoy.


----------



## kappydell

Hi Davarm - I had a post on using dry potatoes, but it disappeared on me....so I'll start over, since I owe you some info on using dry potatoes, both slices, shreds and instant mashed (the plain ones).

First, if you find a good sale on frozen hash browns, dehydrate them at home. Cheaper than those little boxes, and the peeling, shredding and blanching are already done. 

Sliced dehydrated potatoes are used in my kitchen for:
scalloped potatoes & au gratin (cheesy) scalloped potatoes, of course
Tossed into the crock pot with other veggies for soup
Simmered with beans to add interest to bean soups...makes them more chowder-y they also make an excellent meatless casserole (meat it if you have it, of course...)

Here are some recipes to get things going....
AU GRATIN POTATOES
6 cups dehydrated potato slices
1/4 cup butter
1 1/3 cups half-and-half
4 1/2 cups boiling water
2 cups cheddar cheese, cubed
1/3 cup flour
water
Mix potatoes, butter, half and half and boiling water in an ungreased 3 quart pan; stir in cheese cubes.
Bake at 400F for 45-60 minutes or til potatoes are tender.
When tender, mix flour and enough water to make a medium-thick smooth paste.
Stir into potatoes and put back into oven to finish baking (approx. 10 minutes).

SPICY POTATO SLICES
1 tsp dry thyme crushed
½ tsp paprika
½ tsp garlic salt
1/8 tsp ground pepper
2 TB olive oil
2 cups dehydrated potato slices
1 sweet onion, sliced
1/4 c light sour cream
1 TB snipped fresh chives (opt)
Cover potato slices with water. Soak for 15-30 minutes until tender. Drain and dry with paper towel. Stir thyme, paprika, garlic, salt, and pepper into oil; set aside. Fold a 36”x18” piece of heavy foil in half to make an 18” square. Place onion in center of foil. Drizzle vegetables with oil mixture. Bring up 2 opposite edges of foil and seal with a double fold. Fold remaining edges to enclose vegetables, leaving a space for steam to escape from packet. Place packet on the rack on an uncovered grill directly over medium heat for 20-30 minutes or until potatoes are
tender. Serve with chives.

BREAKFAST BAKE
2 cups Dehydrated Potato Slices
1 large bag of broccoli
1 cup cheddar cheese
3 cups eggbeaters
1 cup low fat, cooked ham cubes
1 cup turkey sausage, cooked and crumbled 
Cover potato slices with water. Soak for 15-30 minutes until tender. Drain and dry with paper towel. Lightly grease a 9”x13” baking dish. Brown potato slices in a nonstick skillet. Pour into bottom of baking dish. Warm broccoli in skillet, then layer over potatoes. Warm ham and sausage and layer over broccoli. Mix together cheese and eggs, then pour over mixture. Bake at 350°F until eggs are set, 30-40 minutes. Serves 12.

SEAFOOD CHOWDER 
4-6 cups dehydrated potato slices
1 lg. onion, peeled and chopped
Salt and pepper to taste
Dried celery flakes
1 pt. light cream or half and half
2 to 3 tbsp. butter
1 to 1 1/2 lb. white fish fillets and/or bay scallops
Cover potatoes and onion with water in large saucepot, (6 quarts), add seasonings, and bring to a boil. Let simmer until potatoes are soft enough to break apart with a fork. Lay fish fillets on top and simmer until cooked through, but tender. Coarsely mash, with hand masher, all ingredients in pot. Add butter/butter and cream, stir and let simmer until heated through. Add extra cream if needed for texture. Can be served by the cup with chowder crackers as an appetizer, or by the bowlful with rolls or any crusty, hearty bread as a family dinner.
Beef Stew--
1-1½ cups beef TVP dices 
½ cup dehydrated onion
1½ -2 cups dehydrated stew blend 
½ cup barley
10 cups water (approximately) 
½ cup rice
Salt, pepper and seasonings to taste 
3-4 Tbsp flour + 1 cup water
Combine ingredients in 2-quart kettle or saucepan. Simmer 35-40 minutes, making sure rice and barley are cooked. Make a paste out of flour and water, mixing until smooth. Put into stew, stir until juice thickens Serve with rolls, muffins, biscuits, or bread.
**Variation: Add 1 cup cooked whole or cracked wheat or try chicken TVP or Ham TVP. About 8 servings.

Scalloped Potates--
2 cups dehydrated potato slices or diced 
1 Tbsp dehydrated onion
2-3 cups water 
¼ lb. grated cheese (or dry cheese)
2 Tbsp margarine 
Salt and pepper to taste
2 Tbsp dry milk + ½ cup water 
½ cup bacon bits (optional)
Rinse and reconstitute potatoes and onions separately. Sauté onion in margarine until soft, but not browned. Stir in flour, salt and pepper. Add milk, cook until smooth and thick, stirring continually. Add cheese, stir until melted. Remove from stove. Mix potatoes, bacon bits, and cheese sauce. Bake in a casserole dish 20-25 minutes at 325°.

SCALLOPED POTATOES FOR A CROWD (100 SERVINGS)
dehydrated potato slices	5-1/2 lbs 
boiling water 4 gal 2 qts	
salt	3 tbsp	
sooking spray, nonstick 2 oz 
melted butter	2-1/4 cup	
all purpose flour 2-1/4 cup	
nonfat dry milk	1 lbs 
warm water 2 gal 1/2 qts	
pepper, white ground	1/3 tsp	
ground paprika	1 tbsp	
Add potatoes to boiling salted water. Cover. Bring quickly to a boil; reduce heat; simmer 15 to 25 minutes or until tender. Drain well. Lightly spray each steam table pan with non-stick cooking spray. Place about 6 pounds 8 ounces or 4-1/2 quarts cooked, drained potatoes into each sprayed pan. Set aside. Blend butter or margarine and flour together; stir until smooth using a wire whip. Reconstitute milk. Heat to just below boiling. DO NOT BOIL. Add milk to roux stirring constantly. Add pepper. Simmer 10 to 15 minutes or until thickened. Stir as necessary. 
Pour 3 quarts sauce over mixture in each pan. Sprinkle 1 teaspoon paprika over mixture in each pan.
Using a convection oven, bake 30 minutes or until lightly browned in 325 F. oven on open vent, low fan.

Ham and Potato Soup Recipe
1 and 1/2 cups Dehydrated Potato Dice
1/3 cup Freeze Dried Celery
1/4 cup Dehydrated Onions
1/4 cup Dehydrated Carrots
1 cup Freeze Dried Ham
5 and 1/2 cups Water
2 tsp Chicken Bouillon 
2 cups prepared Milk Alternative or milk
5 Tbsp Butter
5 Tbsp All Purpose Flour
Salt and Pepper to taste
In a large pot, bring the water and bouillon to a boil. Add in the potato dices, celery, onions, carrots, and ham.
Stir, bring back to a boil and cover. Let the soup continue to cook for about 15 minutes until potatoes are fully rehydrated and soft. Stir occasionally.
Meanwhile, in a separate saucepan melt the butter over medium heat. Whisk in flour.
Stir constantly until the mixture is thick and smooth. Slowly add in the prepared milk alternative while whisking. Continue cooking until mixture is thick (about the consistency of melted ice cream). Pour mixture into soup.
Stir to combine and add salt and pepper to taste. Heat through. 

BREAKFAST CASSEROLE
1/2 cup Milk
3/4 cup Egg Crystals + 1 1/3 cup Water
2 cups Freeze Dried Sausage
1/2 cup Dehydrated Onion
3 cups Dehydrated Potato Dices
1/2 cup Freeze Dried Cheddar Cheese
Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Whisk together milk, ova easy egg crystals, and water together in a large bowl. Add onion and sausage and mix together. In a separate bowl, soak your potato dices in water until soft, then drain excess liquid. Add potatoes to mixture and stir until fully incorporated. Add cheese and salt and pepper to taste, and mix until fully combined. Pour ingredients into a greased casserole dish. Bake at 350 degrees for 35 minutes. Remove, scoop, and serve. 
This casserole dish is everything you've wanted in a breakfast meal! The delicious taste of potatoes, eggs, and sausage, with the creaminess of the cheese, gives this dish all the flavor you need to wake yourself up right each morning. 

BEEF & POTATO CASSEROLE IN A POUCH
1 cup Freeze Dried Beef Dices
1 1/2 cups Dehydrated Potato Slices
1/2 cup Freeze Dried Bell Peppers
1/2 cup Freeze Dried Mushrooms
1/2 cup Dehydrated Carrots
1 tspAll Purpose Seasoning
Combine ingredients, starting with the beef dices and working down on the list of ingredients, in a resealable sandwich bag. Place All Purpose Seasoning in its own resealable bag, roll up, and place on top of ingredients in the bag.
Cooking Directions:
Rehydrate ingredients in a separate bowl or in the bag. Once ingredients are hydrated, drain excess water and add ingredients to 12" x 24" sheet of foil. Season with All Purpose Seasoning, then wrap foil to make a pocket shape, and seal off edges. Bake on fire until ingredients are warm and ready to serve. Should take around 10-15 minutes, depending on how hot the fire is. Remember to flip the foil pocket at least once to ensure the meal is thoroughly cooked on both sides. Both these meals cook up super flavorful and filling. These are definitely hearty meals, made for any outdoor adventure. And since you can make them right at the campsite, you don't have to worry about carefully wrapping and packing your meal before you leave. You can use these for scout camp-outs family outings, overnight adventures, ore just a quick meal at home. Remember though, these ARE NOT long term food storage meals because they are not sealed in airtight containers. But when it comes to quick trips and excursions, these meals work just fine!

HOBO BREAKFAST (FUNNY LOOKING BUT TASTY)
2 cups Dehydrated Potato Dices
12 Tbsp Ova Easy Egg Crystals
1 cup Freeze Dried Bell Peppers
1 cup Freeze Dried Mushrooms
1 cup Freeze Dried Sausage
1 cup Freeze Dried Cheddar Cheese
1/2 tsp Salt
1/2 tsp Pepper
1/2 tsp Basil
Rehydrate foods and reconstitute Ova Easy Eggs as directed on can seperately. 
Spray inside of #10 can with cooking spray and add Potato Dices. Cover and let warm up for 5 minutes, stirring occasionally to avoid burning. Add Bell Peppers, Mushrooms, and Sausage. Cover for 5-10 minutes, stirring occasionally to avoid burning. Add ova easy eggs and cheese. Cover for an additional 5-10 minutes, stirring occasionally to avoid burning.Once eggs have cooked thoroughly, remove can from heat and serve.

POTATO SALAD FOR A CROWD
dehydrated potato slices	4-3/8 lbs 
boiling water 10 qts	
salt	3 tbsp	
dehydrated chopped onions	2 cup	
fresh green chopped pepper	1-1/2 cup	
warm water	2 qts +2 cup	
sweet pickle relish	2 cup	
fresh chopped celery 2 qts + 1 cup	
canned pimientos, chopped	1-1/4 cup	
hard cooked eggs, chopped 1 qts 2 cup	
black pepper 1 tbsp	
salt 1 tbsp	
mayonnaise type salad dressing	2 qts	
vinegar, distilled 1/2 cup + 2-2/3 tbsp	
ground paprika	2 tbsp	
Add potatoes to boiling salted water; cover. Bring quickly to a boil. Reduce heat; simmer 20 to 25 minutes or until tender. Drain. Set aside for use in Step 3. Rehydrate onions and peppers. Drain before using. Carefully combine potatoes, onions, peppers, relish, celery, pimientos, eggs, salt, and pepper. Combine Salad Dressing and vinegar; fold into potato mixture. Cover; refrigerate until ready to serve. Garnish with paprika.
Makes 66 and 2/3 cups (100 svgs of 2/3 cup each)

Now for some recipes for instant mashed potatoes (the cheap ones, no cheese, no flavorings, and the kind you have to add your own milk and butter to for mashed potatoes). 

Mashed Potato Balls Serves: 6-8
2 cups mashed potatoes, leftovers or made fresh	1 cup leftover stuffing
½ cup cheddar cheese, shredded Salt and pepper to taste
1 egg, beaten 1 4-oz package dry mashed potatoes for coating
Cooking spray
Preheat a non stick skillet on medium high heat. In a medium size bowl, mix together the Idahoan mashed potatoes, stuffing and cheese until well incorporated. Add salt and pepper if needed. Using an ice cream scoop or your hands, scoop or roll mashed potato mixture into golf ball size rounds. Place beaten egg in one bowl and the dry Idahoan mashed potatoes in another. Roll each ball in the beaten egg, and then roll in the dry Idahoan mashed potatoes to coat thoroughly. Spray the preheated skillet with pan release and add potato balls. Do not overcrowd the pan.
Lightly brown each potato ball on all sides, turning frequently until golden and warmed through. Serve with warmed leftover gravy and cranberry sauce for dipping.
Baking option:
Preheat oven to 400°F.
Place Mashed Potato Balls in an oven proof dish lined with foil and sprayed with cooking spray.
Bake for 10 minutes or until golden brown.
Additional stir-ins ideas:
Chopped cranberries
Diced turkey

PIZZA BITES
Ingredients:
• 1 cup Idaho® Spuds™ Classic Flakes
• 1/8 cup Egg whites (or 1 large egg white)
• 1 tablespoon Low fat cottage cheese
• 1/8 cup Grated parmesan cheese
• 1/2 cup Low fat milk
• 1/4 teaspoon Salt
• 1/2 teaspoon Dried oregano
• 1/2 teaspoon Dried basil
• 1/4 teaspoon Garlic powder
• 1/4 cup Mini turkey pepperoni (or regular size turkey pepperoni cut into quarters)
Optional Topping: Additional pepperoni to place on top just before cooking
Preparation:
Preheat oven to 425. Line 12 mini muffin cups with silicone liners, or foil muffin liners with paper liners removed. Spray liners with non-stick cooking spray. Set aside.
Place everything except for pepperoni in a large microwave-safe bowl and stir to combine. Microwave for 1 minute and remove. Stir in pepperoni.
Scoop mixture into muffin liners, dividing evenly between the 12 mini liners. Fill to the top, and press filling down so it's compact in liner.
Place muffin tin in the oven and bake muffins for 20-22 minutes, or when top starts to become golden brown. Remove from the oven, let cool completely before popping the muffins out of the liners. Serve warm with pizza sauce for dipping!

HOMEMADE GNOCCHI
1 cup instant mashed potatoes
2 eggs
1 teaspoon salt
1 cup ricotta cheese
8 teaspoons butter, clarified 
1 cup romano cheese, grated
3 cups flour

Prepare instant potatoes as directed on package.
Combine potato with eggs and salt and whip until fluffy.
Add ricotta cheese, butter, Romano cheese and flour.
Knead until smooth.
Shape into 1/2" rolls and cut into 1" lengths.
Make impression with thumb in each piece, then lightly dust with flour.
Drop into boiling salted water and cook only until they rise to the surface.
Drain and serve!

CREAMY POTATO SOUP 
2 tbsp. butter
2 tbsp. finely chopped onion
1 1/2 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. celery salt
1/8 tsp. pepper
3 1/2 c. milk
1 1/3 c. instant mashed potatoes
Paprika
Snipped parsley
In medium saucepan, heat butter, onion, salt, celery salt, pepper, and milk just to boiling. Stir in mashed potatoes (dry). Continue cooking until smooth, stirring constantly. Garnish with paprika and parsley. May also garnish with bacon bits or diced tomatoes. Serves 4 (1 cup each).

QUICK & EASY LEFSE
3 cups Instant Mashed Potato Flakes
1 cup water
2 tablespoons butter
2 teaspoons salt
1 cup milk
3/4 to 1 cup All Purpose Flour
HEAT electric lefse griddle or electric skillet to highest temperature setting. DO NOT GREASE GRIDDLE OR SKILLET.
MEASURE potato flakes into large bowl. Heat water, butter and salt in small saucepan; bring to a boil. Remove from heat. Add milk. Add liquid all at once to potato flakes, stirring until all flakes are moistened. Mixture will be crumbly.
SPOON flour lightly into measuring cup. Level off. Gradually add flour to potato mixture, working with hands until soft dough forms and is of rolling consistency (avoid adding too much flour).
SHAPE dough into a roll 10-inches long and about 2-inches in diameter. Cut roll into 1/2-inch slices. Cover with plastic wrap while rolling out each lefse.
ROLL out 1 slice of dough on well-floured pastry cloth until paper thin (see tip). With lefse stick or long spatula, transfer to heated griddle. Bake 1 minute or until brown spots appear on bottom surface. Turn. Bake other side 30 to 45 seconds. Place baked lefse between damp cloth towels to prevent it from drying out. Repeat with remaining slices. Cool completely before storing in plastic bag.
SERVE by spreading with butter. Sprinkle with sugar and cinnamon or brown sugar. Fold into quarters or roll up.
TIP For best results, use rolling pin covered with pastry stocking. Flour rolling pin and pastry cloth before rolling out each lefse. To freeze, wrap lefse in plastic and foil. Seal tightly.

INSTANT POTATO PUFF 
Instant mashed potatoes for 8
1 c. cottage cheese
1 c. sour cream
1/4 c. onions, thinly sliced
1 (2 oz.) jar chopped pimientos, drained
2 tsp. salt
1 clove garlic, minced
3 eggs, separated
2 tbsp. butter
Prepare 8 servings of instant mashed potatoes according to package directions using electric mixer. Add cottage cheese, sour cream, onion, pimento, salt, garlic and egg yolks. Beat until fluffy and well blended.
Beat egg whites until stiff. Fold into potato mixture. Pour into buttered 1 1/2 quart casserole. Bake in preheated oven 350 degrees 1 hour. Dot with butter and serve.

INSTANT POTATO PATTIES 
Instant potato mix
1 lg. pkg. frozen mix vegetables
Shredded or sliced cheese
Prepare instant potatoes per instructions on box to serve four people. At same time, heat frozen vegetables according to directions.
On a cookie sheet, form 1 1/2 inch thick potato patties and spoon middle down. Fill middle with heated vegetables and sprinkle cheese over top. Bake in oven at 350 degrees for 5 to 10 minutes.

QUICK LEFSE FROM INSTANT POTATOES 
4 c. instant mashed potatoes
2 c. flour
1 tbsp. sugar
1 tsp. salt
5 tbsp. melted butter
5 tbsp. half and half
Cool potatoes real cool. Add remaining ingredients. Make little balls enough for one lefse. Make dough stiff for rolling like pie crust. Roll thin with lefse pin and bake on grill - or heavy frying pan.

INSTANT POTATO DUMPLINGS 
3 c. instant potatoes (flakes or buds)
2 c. boiling water
2 eggs
1 tbsp. salt
1 1/3 c. flour
Put potatoes and water into bowl; blend well. Add eggs; mix well. Mix in salt and flour. Have salted boiling water with 4 tablespoons shortening or oil ready. Roll dough into oblong thin roll, about 2 1/2" long.
(You may need to use more or less flour than is called for because different flours absorb more or less water; adjust the recipe so that the dough may be rolled, but add as little flour as possible so that the dough will still be light.)

Drop into boiling water. When all dumplings come up with rolling boil, they are done. Grease with pork, duck or goose lard. Good with sauerkraut.

INSTANT POTATO CORN CHOWDER 
1/2 c. chopped celery
2 spring onions, sliced thin
2 tbsp. butter
2 c. water
2 tsp. instant chicken bouillon
1/2 tsp. pepper
1 c. instant mashed potato flakes
15 oz. can whole corn, drained
1 c. half & half
In large saucepan, cook and stir celery and onions in butter until tender. Add water, bouillon, and pepper. Cook until bouillon is dissolved. Remove from heat. Stir in potato flakes and corn until blended. Add half & half; return to heat. Heat gently, stirring frequently - do not boil. Makes approximately 4 cups. Delicious!

BUTTER CRISP "INSTANT POTATO" COOKIES 
2 sticks butter
1 1/2 c. sugar
3 eggs
1 c. flour
2 tsp. cream of tartar
1 tsp. soda
1/2 tsp. salt
2 c. instant potato flakes
1 c. coconut flakes
1/2 c. chopped pecans
1 tsp. vanilla
Combine potato flakes with sifted dry ingredients. Add to creamed mixture alternately with eggs. Add coconut flakes, nuts and vanilla. Roll into small balls, then roll balls in granulated sugar. Place 2inches apart on ungreased cookie sheet.
Bake at 400 degrees until edges are light brown. Makes about 72 delicious thin and crispie cookies.

INSTANT POTATO CHICKEN 
Salt and pepper, cut up pieces of chicken. Dip in bean egg. Roll in instant potato flakes. Put skin side down in baking pan. Melt 1 cube of butter and spoon over chicken. Shake paprika over top. Bake 1 hour at 400 degrees.

FISH CAKES 
fish - preferably cod (frozen cod is fine)
potatoes (instant is acceptable)
2 level teaspoon salt to lb of fish
parsley sprig ( dry herb parsley will do )
Quantities are up to you. One pound of potatoes and one pound of fish would make enough for 4 servings.
Boil and mash potatoes as usual. In the meantime, poach (heat in water) the fish in a frying pan or shallow pan. Do not allow the water to boil and break the fish apart; keep the fish whole. The fish is done when it flakes apart easily.
Drain water, remove skin and bones, if any. You now have equal amounts of mashed potatoes and fish. Mash gently and briefly. Cod takes longer than the softer fish (ie. Pollock, Porgy).

BEEF CROQUETTES (Good for breakfast)
1 lb. cube beef or left over roast beef
1 cup mixed instant potatoes
1 1/2 tsp celery salt
ketchup
butter
Cook cubes or use left over roast beef already cooked. Make instant mash potatoes per box directions.
Preheat oven to 350°F. Chop or grind beef cubes or roast beef into a fine mix. Add 1 cup of instant mashed potatoes. After cooling, add celery salt and mix well. Add ketchup to wet mixture, just enough to allow the meat to stick together with the potatoes. Form into croquettes a little bigger than a golf ball size.
Place on a greased cookie sheet or parchment paper lined sheet. With finger make a little dimple in the top of each croquette. Take a little butter to fill the dimple. Cook for 30 minutes or until top starts to crust.
Serve with cold applesauce on top for sweetness.

CHEESE - POTATO BALLS 
Instant mashed potato puffs
1 1/2 c. water
2 tbsp. butter
1 tsp. salt
1/2 c. milk
16 (1/2 inch) cubes process American cheese
3 tbsp. butter, melted
Heat oven to 400 degrees. Measure 1/2 cup of the potato puffs (dry); set aside. Heat water, 2 tablespoons butter, and the salt to boiling in large saucepan. Remove from heat; stir in milk and the remaining potato puffs (potatoes will be stiff). Form into 16 balls, shaping each heaping tablespoonful of potato around a cube of cheese. Stir reserved potato puffs into the melted butter. Roll balls in buttered potato puffs; place on greased baking sheet. If desired, sprinkle with paprika. Bake 10 to 15 minutes or until light brown.

SALMON PATTIES 
2 c. mashed potatoes (instant or fresh-cooked)
1 c. salmon, crumbled (left-over fresh, canned or smoked)
2 tbsp. chopped green onions
2 tbsp. chopped fresh parsley
Black pepper and Lawry's seasoning salt to taste
Combine and form into patties. Place on wax paper and cool until ready to cook. Fry in a small amount of oil or butter until lightly brown. Turn and do same. The potatoes should be rather firm to hold shape. Yield: 3-4 servings.

TACO PIE 
2 lbs. ground beef
1 1/2 c. instant potato flakes
1 c. sour cream
2/3 c. water
2 pkgs. taco seasoning mix
1 1/2 c. shredded cheese
2 c. crushed nacho flavored chips
1 c. shredded lettuce
1 c. chopped tomato taco sauce
To prepare crust, combine potato flakes, sour cream and 2/3 cup water. Mix well and press into 9x13 inch pan. Bake at 350 degrees for 20-25 minutes.
Prepare the beef filling. Brown the ground beef and pork off the drippings. Add 1 1/2 cups water and taco seasoning mix. Bring to a boil; reduce heat and cook slowly for 15 minutes. Spread the meat mixture over the crust. Sprinkle with cheese. Bake until cheese is melted. Top with tortilla chips, lettuce, and tomatoes cut into eggs. Serve with taco sauce.

CLAM PATTIES 
1 1/4 c. minced clams
2 c. instant potato buds
1 med. onion, minced
1 c. finely chopped celery
2 beaten eggs
1 tsp. Johnny's Seafood seasoning
1 tsp. Johnny's pepper
1 tbsp. lemon juice
1/4 c. parsley flakes
Mix above ingredients and form into 12 patties. Brown in butter on both sides.
Serves 6.

DOUBLE CRUST PIZZA CASSEROLE 
3 c. all purpose flour
3 c. packaged instant mashed potato flakes or buds
1 1/4 c. milk
1 1/4 c. butter, melted (2 1/2 sticks)
1 lb. ground beef
1 lb. bulk Italian sausage (sweet)
1 lg. onion, coarsely chopped
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 (8 oz.) can tomato sauce
1 (6 oz.) can tomato paste
1 (6 oz.) can pitted ripe olives, drained & halved (opt.)
2 tbsp. dry sloppy Joe mix (comes in 1.31 oz. pkg.)
1 1/2 c. shredded Mozzarella cheese
CRUST: In large bowl combine flour, potato flakes, milk and butter into big ball of dough. Set aside.
FILLING: In 12" skillet or Dutch oven cook beef, sausage (squeezed out of casings), onion and garlic until onion is tender and meat is no longer pink. Drain off fat. Stir in tomato sauce, tomato paste, olives and sloppy joe seasoning mix; mix well.
In a 13"x9"x2" baking pan, press a little more than half of the crust dough into the bottom and up the sides of the pan. Spread meat filling evenly over the crust; sprinkle with the cheese. Roll remaining crust dough into a 15"x11" rectangle between two sheets of waxed paper; peel off one layer of paper and carefully invert over filling, then peel off other layer of paper. Trim edges as necessary, turn under and crimp.
Bake in a 425 degree oven for 30 to 35 minutes or until heated through and crust is golden. Let stand for 5 minutes before serving. Makes 12 servings. Pieces reheat excellently in the microwave.


OK, call me a spud head....


----------



## tunnelvision

Thank you for this thread


----------



## tunnelvision

Davarm said:


> Well people, I am working on one as I type that may get the interest of some of you. Many of us have developed a taste for cheese and different cheese products, me included. I have successfully canned cheese, mostly Velveeta and I know of at least one forum member who has canned cheddar successfully.
> 
> Do any of you make cheese at home? Im pretty sure the answer to that is a yes, but how many of you have made it with Powdered Milk?
> 
> I had a wild thought tonight while I was going over some of my dehydrated recipe ideas and I thought "Why Not" try making Mozzarella from powdered milk?
> 
> Well I did it! The ball of cheese that formed was not Perfect Mozzarella, it seemed kind of dry but that was probably because I used milk with 0% milk fat. Milk that is normally used has some milk fat in it which may be why it is softer and more moist, further experiments will tell for sure.
> 
> Anyway, here is how I did it.
> 
> I used 1 25.6 ounce box of Non Fat Dry Milk mixed with 16 cups of hot water.
> 
> I put the pan with the milk in it in a larger pan filled with water(double boiler) and brought it up to about 140 degreese.
> 
> I then put in 1/4 cup of distilled white vinegar in and stired it constantly for about 5 minutes. The curds started forming immediately .
> 
> I then let the pot stand for about 15 minutes to cool down and "finish up". The Whey is a light green color.
> 
> I dipped the Curd out and into a colander lined with cheese cloth and starting "twisting" it to remove excess water.
> 
> After it cooled, I put it in a bowl of Whey to sit until I can figure out what to do with it.
> 
> My youngest daughter and I cut a piece and tasted it, her comment was her standard answer for things that I do that pleasantly surprise her "Dad, That just isnt right".
> 
> It was pretty good and was recognizable as Mozzarella. It needs some work such as salting the milk before the vinegar is added but it is a keeper.
> 
> The 1 pound 9.6 ounce box of powdered milk produced 1 pound 5 ozs of cheese.


What is your recipe for canning cheese please.


----------



## Davarm

Decided not to post my directions, it may wind up on another site as someone elses "Recipe".

http://www.americanpreppersnetwork.net/viewtopic.php?f=618&t=53202


----------



## Grimm

Davarm said:


> Decided not to post my directions, it may wind up on another site as someone elses "Recipe".
> 
> http://www.americanpreppersnetwork.net/viewtopic.php?f=618&t=53202


Would you mind PMing me the instructions? I did share my hummus recipe with you a while back. And I promise not to *PLAGIARIZE* your work.


----------



## Grimm

tunnelvision said:


> What is your recipe for canning cheese please.


Why?! So you can post them to another forum and claim credit when you copy and paste posts in their entirety without citing sources or giving credit?!

Plagiarism

Look it up.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

You guys need to look over there now to see what she posted. This is insane. All the recipe posts have been deleted except one. Maybe her or maybe mods. But why would the mods leave one?


----------



## Davarm

Grimm said:


> Would you mind PMing me the instructions? I did share my hummus recipe with you a while back. And I promise not to *PLAGIARIZE* your work.


I'll dig it up and post it here, may take me a day or two though. We still have a lot going on from the wedding and moving.....


----------



## Davarm

SouthCentralUS said:


> You guys need to look over there now to see what she posted. This is insane. All the recipe posts have been deleted except one. Maybe her or maybe mods. But why would the mods leave one?


The one that was left was weedygarden's sports drink and the source was cited, no harm, no foul - that's the way it should have been done with all the recipes and then no one should have been offended.


----------



## Grimm

Davarm said:


> The one that was left was weedygarden's sports drink and the source was cited, no harm, no foul - that's the way it should have been done with all the recipes and then no one should have been offended.


That was me, not Tunnelvision that posted that. She removed the post she made with it after I had quoted it and posted the screen cap of Weedy's post here.


----------



## Davarm

OK, so you're "Abby"!

If tunnelvision's posts would just have cited the source all would have been well.... Thanks Grimm


----------



## Grimm

Davarm said:


> OK, so you're "Abby"!
> 
> If tunnelvision's posts would just have cited the source all would have been well.... Thanks Grimm


Grimm was already taken.


----------



## weedygarden

Grimm said:


> Grimm was already taken.


Isn't that weird?


----------



## jimLE

lots of great recipes here.gonna have to save um to CD.especially the ones that are good/great for canning..


----------



## weedygarden

jimLE said:


> lots of great recipes here.gonna have to save um to CD.especially the ones that are good/great for canning..


Printed mine and put them in a recipe binder. I am not sure a person will be able to access a CD in a SHTF scenario.


----------



## jimLE

true.but i need to wait untill i have the printer ink before doing that.


----------



## weedygarden

jimLE said:


> true.but i need to wait untill i have the printer ink before doing that.


If you have a Costco membership, getting your ink cartridges refilled there is the best option out there. I took in 2 black cartridges and one blue cartridge last week. It cost me $30 and a little change. One new cartridge at Office Depot is $33.99. If you do that a couple times a year, you can pay for a Costco membership.

Another option, as suggested to me in another post, is to have it printed by Office Depot.


----------



## jimLE

i don't think the ink cartridges i get are refillable..but it'd be well worth it at $30,if they are..


----------



## weedygarden

jimLE said:


> i don't think the ink cartridges i get are refillable..but it'd be well worth it at $30,if they are..


I have no idea if they are or not. Mine are HP cartridges. They may not look refillable, but maybe a phone call to Costco could clear that up.

Between printing out stuff for my preparedness binders, genealogy, and my online book sales, I go through a couple black cartridges a year.

I belonged to a local teacher organization where all kinds of people and business make donations. One year, Walmart donated pallets of paper, and I got a case for $20, plus more. Recently, a recently retired teacher friend who is moving gave me 5 reams. Why do teachers buy paper? Because schools often don't have enough. One more thing to put on teachers.


----------



## timmie

my mother used to fix something she called cracker salad.

1 qt. tomatoes
onions and peppers to taste
2 boiled eggs,chopped
pickle relish ,to taste
then she would crumble the stale crackers in the mixture until she got it right.
it is so good and i love it now. of course i can't make it as good as momma's bu it's close


----------



## weedygarden

*Horchata*

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/141828/lolas-horchata/print/?recipeType=Recipe&servings=6

Ingredients

1 cup uncooked white long-grain rice
5 cups water
1/2 cup milk
1/2 tablespoon vanilla extract
1/2 tablespoon ground cinnamon
2/3 cup white sugar

Directions
Pour the rice and water into the bowl of a blender; blend until the rice just begins to break up, about 1 minute. Let rice and water stand at room temperature for a minimum of 3 hours.

Strain the rice water into a pitcher and discard the rice. Stir the milk, vanilla, cinnamon, and sugar into the rice water. Chill and stir before serving over ice.


----------



## weedygarden

*Graham Cracker recipe*

I have looked all around, and did not find a recipe for graham crackers in the forum. It might be there; I didn't find it.

1/3 cup instant dry milk
1/2 cup water
2 tablespoons vinegar
1 cup brown sugar, packed
3/4 cup honey
1 cup oil
2 teaspoons vanilla
2 lightly beaten eggs.

Mix powdered milk and water. Add vinegar to the mixture. In another bowl, mix remaining ingredients together. Add both mixtures together and add:

6 cups whole wheat flour
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon soda

Divide mixture into 4 equal parts. Place on greased and floured cookie sheet. Roll from center to edges until about 1/8 inch thick. Poke with a fork. Bake at 375 degrees for about 15 minutes or until light brown. Remove and cut in squares immediately.


----------



## terri9630

Sounds good except for the TVP. That stuff will never cross my property line.


----------



## timmie

*chicken and yellow rice casserole*

4 chicken breasts,cooked and chopped{i used boneless ,skinless thighs}
1-10 ounce package yellow rice,cooked per instructions
2 cans cream of chicken 
1 cup chicken broth
1/2 cup sour cream
1 ritz cracker sleeve,crushed
1/2 stick butter,melted

preheat oven to 350. in a greased 13x9 casserole dish,,layer cooked rice and then chopped chicken. in separate bowl, mix together cream of chicken, broth and sour cream;[i added 1/2 cup onion and1/2 cup chopped bell pepper] pour on top of chicken. then combine crushed ritz crackers and melted butter; spread on top of soup mixture, 
bake uncovered for 45 minutes,or until browned.


----------



## kappydell

From the Condiment Cookbook by Heintz Company, around 1978
A few ways to jazz things up...

CATALINA DRESSING
2 TB confectioners sugar 1/3 c vinegar
1 tsp sugar 2/3 c salad oil
1/2 tsp salt 1/2 c ketchup
pinch ground cloves
Combine ingredients in a jar; shake vigorously. Chill. Shake well before serving. Serve on salad greens. Makes 1 1/2 cups.

SPICY MAYO DRESSING
1/2 c mayonnaise or salad dressing 1 tsp ground ginger
1/4 c ketcup
Combine. Cover, chill. Makes 3/4 cups.

TO TENDERIZE FAMILY STEAK BEFORE GRILLING:
For a 1-2 inch round steak, sprinkle both sides generously with wine vinegar. Let stand 30 minutes. Season to taste
(salt, pepper, garlic or onion salt) and grill to desired doneness. Slice thinly and serve.

BASIC FRENCH DRESSING & VARIATIONS
3/4 c salad oil 1/2 tsp salt
1/4 c vinegar 1/4 tsp paprika
1 tsp sugar
Combine ingredients in jar, shake well. Chill. Shake before servings. Makes 1 cup.
Variations:
1) Basil French: add 1 TB crushed basil leaves and 1 split clove garlic. Makes 1 cup.
2) Creamy French: Blend 3 oz soft cream cheese with 1 TB milk and gradually blend in 1/2 cup basic french dressing. Makes 3/4 cup.
3) Fruit French: Combine 1/2 cup basic dresing, 2 TB each orange and pineapple juice, 1 TB additional sugar. Makes 3/4 cup.
4) Italian French: Combine 1 cup basic dressing, 1/4 tsp each crushed oregano leaves and worcestershire sauce, and 1 split clove garlic. Makes 1 cup

BACON AND SOUR CREAM DRESSING
5 slices bacon, cooked, crumbled 2 TB vinegar
1 c dairy sour cream 1 1/2 tsp minced onion
1 TB granulated sugar 1/2 tsp salt
1 T minced parsley
Combine. Cover, chill and serve over tomato soices, lettuce or mixed greens. Makes 1 1/4 cups

SOUR CREAM DILL DRESSING
1 c dairy sour cream 1 TB minced onion
1/3 c minced dill pickles 1/2 tsp salt
1 TB dill pickle liquid 1/2 tsp sugar
dash pepper
Combine ingredients, cover and chill. Serve over lettuce or tomato salads. Makes 1 1/3 cups.

CREAMY SALAD DRESSING (and uses) Makes 2/3 cups
2/3 cups mayonnaise or salad dressing 1 tsp salt
1 TB vinegar 1/4 tsp celery seed
1/8 tsp pepper
Combine, mix well. Makes 2/3 cups.
Macaroni Salad
Combine dressing with 3 1/2 cups cold cooked elbow macaroni (about 1 1/4 cups uncooked), 3/4 cups thin sliced celery, 1/4 c chopped onions, 2 hard cooked eggs, chopped. 
Cover, chill. Makes about 4 ups or 6 svgs.
Potato Salad
Combine dressing with 3 cps cubed, cold cooked potatoes (4 med), 3/4 c thin sliced celery, 1/4 c chopnions, 2 hard cooked eggs, chopped. Cover & chill. Makes 6 svgs.
Coleslaw
Mix dressing with 5 cups shredded cabbage, 1/3 c grated carrots, 1/4 c chopped onions. Cover, chill. Makes 6 svgs.

PENNSYLVANIA DUTCH POTATOES
3 cups thinly sliced potatoes (about 3) 1/3 c sugar
3 small onions, sliced thin 1/2 tsp salt
6 slices bacon 2 eggs at room temperature, well beaten
1/2 c apple cider vinegar
Cook potatoes and onions, uncovered, in boilinsalted water until just barely tender; drain. Cook bacon until crisp; crumble and set aside, drained on paper towels. Remove from heat.
Cool drippings slightly, then stir in vinegar, sugar, & salt. Slowly and gradually stir in eggs, when incorporated, return to heat and cook slowly, stirring constantly, until thickened. 
Add potatoes and onions and stir to coat with the sauce. Garnish with crumbled bacon, serve at once (sauce will curdle if held). Makes 3 1/2 cups, or 4-6 side servings.

HARVARD BEETS
1 lb an sliced beets 1/2 tsp salt
1/3 c sugar 1/4 c cider vinegar
2 tsp cornstarch 1 TB butter or margarine
Drain beets, saving 1/4 cup liquid from the can. Combine sugar, cornstarch and salt in saucepan. Stir in vinegar and beet liquid; cook over low heat, stirring constantly, until thickened and clear.
Stir in butter, add beets and heat through Makes 1 2/3 cups or 4 svgs.

BACON VINAIGRETTE SAUCE
3 slices bacon, diced 1 tsp sugar
1/4 c apple cider vinegar 1/2 tsp onion salt
hot cooked green vegetables
Cook bacon, drain on asorbent paper, reserving 2 TB drippings. Combine drippings with vinegar, sugar and onions salt and heat through. Pour over vegetables, garnish with bacon

OVERNIGHT PICKLED EGGS
2 TB mustard 1 TB celery seed
2 c vinegar, white or cider as desired 1 TB mustard seed
1/2 c water 6 whole cloves
1 c sugar 2 med onions, sliced
1 TB salt 12 boiled eggs
In saucepan, blend mustard with a little vinegar; add remaining vinegar and next 6 ingredients. Cover; heat to boiling. Simmer 10 min. Cool. Pour over onions and eggs. Cover, refrigerate overnight. Serve on relish tray or as a salad. Makes 1 dozen pickled eggs.

TASTY FONDUE
4 TB butter or margarine 2 c grated American or process sharp cheese
3 TB flour (1/2 pound)
1/4 tsp salt french or italian bread, cut into chunks
1/4 tsp paprika 2 c milk
2 TB worcestershire sauce
Melt butter in saucepan; stir in flour, salt, and paprika. Gradually blend in milk, and heat slowly, stirring constantly until thickened. Add Worcestershire sauce and cheese, and continue heating, stirring occasionally.
When cheese is melted and mixture is hot, serve either by skewering and dipping bread chunks or use as cheese sauce and pour over the bread. Makes 2 1/2 cups sauce

RAREBIT FONDUE
1 lb process sharp cheese, grated about 4 cups white wine
1 c mayonnaise french or italian bread, cut into chunks
2/3 c steak sauce of choice
Combine first 3 ingredients in saucepan (cheese, mayo, steak sauce) and cook over low heat, stirring constantly until cheese is melted. Thin with wine to desired consistency. To serve in true Swiss fashion pour mixture into chafing dish or fondue pot, dip chunks of bread on fork in cheese mixture. Makes about 3 cups.

CREPES
2/3 c A P flour 1 TB melted butter or margarine
2/3 c milk 1/2 tsp salt
1 egg
Combine ingredients, beat smooth (yes, you can use a blender, just let it rest before making it up. 
In a lightly greased, preheated, 7-8 inch skillet, pour 1/4 cup batter, swirling to coat pan evenly. Cook until lightly browned; flip to brown the other side (it takes only a couple minutes). Remove, keeping crepes separated by
pieces of paper towel. Makes six. Crepes can be made ahead of time. Fill and bake just before serving.

KAPPYDELLS NO-WASTE POULTRY PROCESSING & BONE BROTH

When I get a good sale on chicken legs, I de-bone the legs before freezing them. Messy, but worth it tome. But I NEVER waste the skin fat or bones....I use every bit and here is how...

The Skin & Fat
Peel those legs. Fat bits are also trimmed off (I cook for a person who has trouble digesting fats) and thrown into a pot with the skins. I use the crockpot if it is not otherwise in use; you can freeze to save up a pot full to use later, or if it is winter and you dont mind heating up the kitchen, just chuck it into a pot. 

Cover with potable water and simmer, simmer, simmer until skin is shrunken and thin (because the fat boiled out of it). 

Strain the liquid into another clean pot. If you want, rinse the bits to get a much fat as possible off of it. The pets are usually beggin' for the skin remains, but I have drained them well, seasoned them up, and mixed with salad dressing and eaten them to see how they would taste. Not bad, kinda like weak flavored chicken. Passable in a pinch, but yhey would definitely need flavor (hence the mayo). Not bad chopped in well seasoned croquettes or meat patties.

With the drained off fat water, refrigerate & remove fat chunk. Remelt in fresh water, chill until firm. Do at least 3 times to clean the fat. Now you have a soft fat, good for:
1) baking. Substitute 1:1 for butter in recipes.
2) bread spread. Flavor by melting with desired herbs (dill, oregano, italian blends) or sauteein onion or garlic in it until they are verrrrry soft. Strain and drizzle on veggies, dip bread in it, or chill and spread (an old WW I fat rationing trick).
3) use in a fat lamp,if you dont eat it.

Bone Broth from the bones (actually any bones)
1. Blanch : Be sure to blanch the bones to remove impurities - it makes a world of difference in taste. Vover with cold water, bring to a boil, and simmer aggessively 20 min.
2. Roast: Spread on a flat pan in a 300-350 degree oven. Check after 15 min. You want very done - nice and dark, just short of burnt. Remove to your stockpot or slow cooker, along with those crispy bits stuck on the pan (scrape them off after loosening with a little water). 
3. Add judicious vegetables to flavor....or not. Dont add everything in there - onions, garlic, pepper. Maybe carrots too, but less is better if you are going to be using in several ways.
4. Add water to just cover the bones - you dont need them floating. The less water the better flavor.
5. Simmer until the bones start softening - chicken bones are thin and will soften after 24 hours, heavy bones (beef) can go 48 hrs. Strain out the bones and flavorings.
6. Cool it quick, but dont plunk in refrigerator. It will attract bacterial growth and raise the fridge temperature.
Set the pot in ice water, or throw in some ice first; 
7. Stor in glass jars in the refrigerator up to 4 days, freeze up to 6 months or pressure can. Use 15 lb pressure, pints 20min, quarts 25 min. Leave 1 inch headspace.

Although this is not a typical dry food-type storage recipe, I do consider it a meat type 'storage recipe' as it shows just how much more you can do with a simple chunk-o-protein you might score in a crisis, eit chicken, turkey, duck, goose, or any fowl. (Whatchya gonna do with a whole moose without electricity? Work darn hard & fast! Maybe end up losing a lot. Fowl are easier to use before they go nasty, and often easier to catch/trap/find).
Just puh-leese dont waste your good luck, use every bit!


----------



## capt.

Tuna fish salad- dried celery 10 yrs- tuna best by date 4 years ago- mayo sealed jar 2 years past best by- noodles 20 years old- dried onion 15 yrs or so. Re constitute cook noodles put in fridge . Tasted a OK and I am still alive, Was a bit leary of the mayo but it smelled fine and had a good tight seal, Helmans 8 oz jar.


----------



## kappydell

FRITTERS!
Lately, in reading my 1800s cookbook downloads I was re-aquainted with fritters. What the heck are fritters? Well, they are finely chopped fruits, meats, vegetables, or combinations, mixed into a batter, then dropped into a fry pan to fry until crispy. In the 1800s they were a popular main dish, as well as a snack or dessert. Best of all, they are made from basic pantry staples, along with leftovers or freshly chopped add-ins. What caught my eye was their potential for stretching dehydrated and re-hydrated produce to feed more folks with less ingredients. 'Nuff said, here are some recipes:

BASIC FRITTER BATTER
1 cup flour
1 large egg
1/2 c milk
1 TB oil or melted, cooled fat (use whatever taste will blend with the other ingredients)
1 TB sugar
1 tsp baking powder
1/4 tsp salt
Beat the egg until light and frothy. Add the milk and fat and beat well. Mix in remaining ingredients, stir until batter is smooth and well mixed. Add 1 cup diced 'add ins' to the batter. Drop from tablespoon into hot fat to deep fry. 
Add Ins (use 1 cup per recipe):
chopped apples
sliced (or diced) bananas
chopped cherries 
chopped pumpkin (add pumpkin pie seasoning to batter)
chopped vegetables (zucchini, carrots, corn particularly good). Corn does not need to be chopped. 
You can use sliced okra, just stir it in. Chopped sweet peppers, mushrooms, onions are savory treats. 

Apple Fritters: Add 1 tsp sugar to the batter; cut cored apples into slices (in rounds), dip in the batter and fry them. Sprinkle with sugar and cinnamon before serving.

Banana Fritters: Peel bananas, cut in 2 inch pieces. Heat oil in skillet to 365 degrees F. Dip bananas in batter with long fork, gently lower into hot oil, and fry until golden. Drain on paper towels, cut in half, dust with powdered sugar and have dessert!

Queen Fritters (made with fruit preserves or marmalade)
1/4 c butter, scant
1/2 c boiling water
1/2 c flour
2 eggs
fruit preserves or marmalade
Put butter in small saucepan, pour on water. Heat. As soon as water reaches oiling point, add flour all at once. Stir until mixture leaves sides of saucepan, cleaving to the spoon. Remove from fire. Add eggs, one at a time, beating thoroughly between addition of eggs. Drop by spoonfuls and fry in deep fat until well puffed and browned. Drain, make an opening, and fill with preserves or marmalade. Sprinkle with powdered sugar, and serve. Boston Cooking School, 1896

SAVORY VEGGIE FRITTERS
Omit sugar from basic recipe; stir in 1/4 tsp black pepper, and 1 tsp onion powder (or to taste) instead.
If using bite size pieces, like broccoli or sliced veggies, dip individual pieces in batter, lay on wax paper until ready to fry.
If using grated vegetables fold into the batter
Cook fritters about 4 min until golden brown, drain on paper towels, serve hot.
Bite sized: broccoli, cauliflower florets; corn kernels
Grated: potatoes, carrots, parsnips, onions
Sliced & dipped: tomatoes, squash, eggplant, zucchini

MEAT & CHEESE FRITTERS
Beef: Omit sugar, stir in meat scraped from a pioece of cold roast beef (shreds it finely) about 1 cup.
Crab meat: Omit sugar, stir in flaked crab meat and seasonings to taste ("old bay" seasoning works well). 
Cheese Fritters: Omit sugar, add 2 tsp mustard powder, 1/4 tsp white pepper, and lastlhy stir in 1 cup finely shredded sharp cheddar cheese. Fry 3-4 min. in deep hot fat, or fry like small patties in a skillet over medium heat.
Ham & Cheese: a favorite for using leftovers! Use 1/2 cup each minced ham & shredded cheese.
Cooked meats work best, since you are not cooking the fritters long enough to cook raw meats. Hence fritters' affinity for leftovers!

OTHER FRITTER VARIATIONS
You can change the liquid: use almond milk, or soy milk for example.
Add cumin & turmeric for a middle eastern flavor; taco seasoning for tex-mex flair.
You can vary the flour used, substituting up to 1/2 of the recipe with another kind of flour. Corn meal is a tasty variation (hush puppies, anyone?)
You can add toasted crumbs to meat fritters to change the texture.
If you are out of baking powder, use baking soda and substitute soured milk for the fresh milk. (Baking soda lasts longer in storage.)

Yes, these are (evil) fried foods. But under austere conditions, the fat calories will be eagerly consumed and utilized by hard working folks. So this is a good way to get some calories aboard. Besides, comfort foods will be at a premium. So don't discount fritters for meals, snacking, or desserts without at least thinking it over again.


----------

